# How many of you KP'rs are spinners too?



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm curious how many of you spin, how you got started, what you spin on and what has been the best/worst part of your spinning experience.

I started in 2008 on a lark. A knitting friend took me to her favorite LYS and I saw all the lovely spinning fiber and couldn't stop touching it. That is when she told me she spun, and I was hooked. I took a 3 hour drop spindle class, and fell in love. It took me several weeks to finally spin yarn that I truly loved, but it was nice enough I used it to knit a lace shawl. Then my friend loaned me her Loett wheel while she was away for Christmas vacation, by the time she got back, I was spending as much as 8 hours at a time at the wheel. Now I would rather spin than knit, I knit because I need something to use up the yarn I spin so I can spin more yarn! Well you see how the cycle goes!

I have dyed my own roving before spinning, using the Kool-aid/food coloring method. I have dyed my yarn using the same method. Each way gives different results, and it's always a surprise. I've spun wool, silk, bamboo and a few other fibers. Some I have loved others not so much. But it's always a learning experience. I have taken my drop spindle with me when I travel, and because of peoples curiosity, I have met some very interesting folks along the way!

I hope that if we get enough responses that KP will ad a spinners section. If you think they need to add one, please be sure to post a response.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi, i an a new spinner also. I got my ashford traveller last year for christmas. I need more time to spin but i love it. I also buy roving from paradise fibers and dye my roving. I have some fingerling weight on the wheel right now. My first lighter weight. Practice, practice, practice is what i need. After Christmas that is what I am going to do. I would love a spinning section too.


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

We bought alpacas in 1997 and I figured I better learn how to spin. I have a Louet S10 and a Majacraft Spinning Wheel. I have several drop spindles but prefer my Louet. I have so much roving in different colors and blends, I will never run out. I have a Patrick Green Electric carder and enjoy doing some blended batts too. Right now I am spinning a blend of alpaca, wool and white fur from my Maremmas.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Gingamgal said:


> I'm curious how many of you spin, how you got started, what you spin on and what has been the best/worst part of your spinning experience.
> 
> I hope that if we get enough responses that KP will ad a spinners section. If you think they need to add one, please be sure to post a response.


First, I think it would be great to have a spinning section!

Second - to answer your questions...
I do spin, though not well, despite learning many years ago.

I got started back in the early 90's. I wanted to learn to quilt, and that led me to discover there were things like craft magazines at the local store, and craft books at the library. Some of the magazines had more than just one type of craft; and I found many more patterns for other crafts including the crochet which I'd only just learned to do back then, and many of these patterns were cat themed. In the back of the magazine were ads, and one caught my eye - it was for someone who would spin your cat or dog fur for you. Found a book at the library on spinning dog hair, and it also mentioned cat... Since I had a cat at the time that produced enough fur to make a few extra cats, lol, I decided I wanted to learn. Took a few years (pre-computer) to track down enough information... It wasn't until or 2004 that I was able to get my first drop spindle and some roving to try out... by then, I had a computer and resources. In 2005, I attended a Fibre Fest, and was given instruction on where I was going wrong with my drop spinning. My technique has improved significantly since then. I do also have an Ashford Traditional wheel, and have done some spinning on that.

The best and worst experiences: the best - meeting people in person that I knew online at the Fibre Fest (and the travelling experiences when I attended - got to see the St. Louis Arch  ), meeting people and making lasting friends both in person and online who are also spinners, and the joy of creating my own yarn.

The worst - finding time to practice the wheel spinning, and the ever present "too many projects, too little time"!!

Mostly, I've spun some wool, and a fair bit of alpaca. I have waiting some silk to try out, and lots more wools of different breed -including some North Ronaldsy purchased from a dear online friend from Scotland and a Shetland sheep fleece to take from sheep to shawl purchased right here in Canada. I also have lots more alpaca and some llama.

I, too, have played with the dying of both wool and yarn - "kitchen safe" as well as some dye made from natural items (tree bark, leaves, plant matter, etc.) No commercial dye so far, though.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I also spin. Since I can no longer use my feet to treadle, my husband took the maidens, flyer, (all the working part except the wheel) and made it an electric spinner. I can just sit in my recliner with the spinner on my lap and spin. 

I was so happy when he said he could do that because I was missing the spinning. I do miss the rhythm of the treadle but this is so much better than not being able to spin!! I have spun animal hair, both cat and dog, and for Christmas one year I asked for a cashmere goat fleece, they got two and I am still working with some of it. It is so soft and blends so well with the very fine extra soft merino from New Zealand. Silk spins blends well or on its own.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone who has replied so far. But I know there are more spinners out there. Let's hear from you!


----------



## Judi Muscle (Sep 30, 2013)

I would love to learn to spin, but I'm not sure hubby would appreciate another piece of hobby equipment in our small house. LOL! I would certainly be interested in a spinning section on KP as I'm always curious about other crafts. Any links to where I might purchase some hand spun fibers for knitting?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I am a brand new spinner. I just bought a wheel but haven't had time to even try it out before we left for holidays so I have that to look forward to when I get home. I can use the drop spindle, but always wanted a wheel. We were at a music weekend campout at a friends house and he asked if I had ever got the wheel I was looking for. He showed me a wheel he had made and I fell in love with it. So I bought it and have that to look forward to when we get home in the spring.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Gingamgal said:


> Thank you everyone who has replied so far. But I know there are more spinners out there. Let's hear from you!


I was raised in Dairy Farm land. My parents had horses, I wanted sheep! I had a cow which I showed at all the local fairs. 4H was a huge part of my life. I never cared for the horses...too big for me! 
Fast forward 20 odd years. I researched the best sheep for hand-spinning wool & got a Romney ewe & a Corriedale wether. I also got an Angora wether goat & a few rabbits. That was 1985. I got my Louet for Christmas that same year. The parents who would not allow sheep bought me that wheel! I found local sheep people who taught me to spin. I learned from raw fleece. I never handled commercial roving. First, it was hard to get in my area & I had no money to but it.
I like doing things from start to finish so embraced all aspects of learning to spin. I tended those animals all Winter long & in the Spring attempted to shear them. After one sheep I called someone to do the other two! Now I had a huge amount of Virgin Wool to spin! I was in Heaven!
All these years later I still prefer to spin with a bit of grease in the wool. I wash my own fleeces, tho don't own sheep anymore, dry them in the sunshine, card & spin.
I do demos at Fairs spinning in the grease. The shearer shears a sheep & I spin it. It "wows" the crowd!
I hardly ever dye my wool. I like the color Nature gave the sheep. I am drawn to all the colors then end up spinning grey, white, brown etc. If I want color I just purchase a colored yarn.
The spinning lead to weaving. Now there are 3 spinning wheels & 4 looms in my house! There are fleeces piled in the attic and down by my washer! I have closets full of yarn and shelves full of weaving fiber! I also have a sewing room full of fabric, craft supplies & a drafting table for my calligraphy. I get bored so jump from hobby to hobby! 
That is my spin on my spinning!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow Lynnhelen, What a story! I'm blown away. I would love to see some of your work!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Gingamgal said:


> Wow Lynnhelen, What a story! I'm blown away. I would love to see some of your work!


I have become addicted to Dee's lace shawls so have started spinning some shetland lace weight to knit one. I am currently knitting one with wool I purchased to get the hang of it before using my own. Also I am not done spinning the shetland fleece! As you know it takes some time to spin! I will dig up some of my handspun/handknit projects just for you!
There are several accomplished spinners who have posted their beautiful projects so I am a bit apprehensive! Oh, what the hell, it's only knitting!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Gingamgal said:


> Wow Lynnhelen, What a story! I'm blown away. I would love to see some of your work!


Okay, here are a few things. The sweaters were my very first handspun. The dark was the ram, the white was ewe. The blue in the pullover was purchased.


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

I bought myself an Ashford traditional wheel for my retirement, I liked it very much and have now also acquired a lovely old Traveller wheel. I bought some fleeces last year and am now learning to spin. I had a Jacob fleece and with my first spinnings I made a rug on the peg loom. It must be ok because my son has it in his bedroom and I have now been asked to make another one for his friend! Like most of you, I have too many projects and not enough time but I am really enjoying it. I have just booked myself onto a dyeing workshop on 9th November which I am really excited about.
I think a spinning section would be great


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

I learned to spin in the late '80's, when we bought 50 acres of land in central Maine and lived the pioneer life (totally off the grid). I had learned to knit and crochet as a child, took it up again, and just fell in love with the idea of making my own yarn. We had angora rabbits and angora goats - I still have roving with that mohair. I carted my wheel (Ashford Elizabeth) around with me since then, and just this year returned to spinning and knitting. I'm so glad I never got rid of my supplies!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Okay, here are a few things. The sweaters were my very first handspun. The dark was the ram, the white was ewe. The blue in the pullover was purchased.


You've blown me await twice in one day Lynnhelen. Beautiful work. Wish I had a place to pasture a few fiber producing pets! Guess ill just have to get a couple of shaggy dogs. I hear Samoyed spins up very nice, sort of like angora.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

"and for Christmas one year I asked for a cashmere goat fleece, they got two and I am still working with some of it"

I need to correct the above statement I made in an earlier post, it was 'angora' not cashmere. Sorry about that.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

iris925 said:


> "and for Christmas one year I asked for a cashmere goat fleece, they got two and I am still working with some of it"
> 
> I need to correct the above statement I made in an earlier post, it was 'angora' not cashmere. Sorry about that.


There are Cashmere goats too! All very soooooft. Mmmmmm!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Gingamgal said:


> You've blown me await twice in one day Lynnhelen. Beautiful work. Wish I had a place to pasture a few fiber producing pets! Guess ill just have to get a couple of shaggy dogs. I hear Samoyed spins up very nice, sort of like angora.


I have only spun Golden retriever! Most pet hair needs more twist as it doesn't have the nice scales like wool to make it stick. That's why if I have angora, alpaca, llama etc, I will card it with a bit of wool. A little easier to spin with!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't spin too much, but my chihuahua spins like a top every time he wants to be fed. Ohhh, you mean spinning wool! Silly me! :lol:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

definitely in the 'wannabe' class....i've bought roving, fleeces, whorls, combs, you name it....i just haven't started spinning....


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

My daughter has border collies and they herd sheep (ducks and chickens!). She goes to many trials. We used to get fleece from her friends or at the sheep and wool festival.

We bought Kromski Sonata spinning wheels after trying our hand at using the hand spindle. The spindle was hard for me, my daughter is better at it, I believe she has more patience. Having the same wheel helps us to trouble shoot and help each other.

We learned how to pick and clean, wash and dry the fleece and then send it to be carded and made into rovings by a friend.

I really enjoy seeing my efforts hang in skeins/hanks when I am done spinning and before they are wound.

I find myself wondering who I should knit for, as I have a greater appreciation of what went into getting the yarn ready to hear that it had gotten thrown in the dryer!

My main worry is that I will not have enough yarn when I have spun, to complete a full adult garment, so I end up making hats and mittens or baby items. I would be devastated to be just a few yards short and not be able to rematch it.

When we bought our wheels the shop had pencil rovings. They looked like a wheel of cheese. We bought one each. It was really nice to get an even 'perfect' looking ply. My drafting was not the best, and I have times when I still don't do a great job getting an even consistent ply. I learned to weigh the whole roving wheel and spin half the weight, then spin the remainder spearate so that I had an equal length of yarn to ply.

For Christmas last year I got more pencil rovings and I am looking forward to spinning those.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, it sounds like you have all the basic tools to get started, maybe you just need a little push? You got any friends or family who might enjoy spinning with you? Or perhaps an LYS that has a spin-in night? I have to admit, I'm a bit of and addict and a pusher when it comes to spinning. If you lived close to me I would definitely be there cheering you on!



deemail said:


> definitely in the 'wannabe' class....i've bought roving, fleeces, whorls, combs, you name it....i just haven't started spinning....


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I have not done any spinning myself, but have watched it being done and found it very interesting. There is a book that came out a few years ago about a woman who spins the hair from her dog and knits with it.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Gingamgal said:


> Well, it sounds like you have all the basic tools to get started, maybe you just need a little push? You got any friends or family who might enjoy spinning with you? Or perhaps an LYS that has a spin-in night? I have to admit, I'm a bit of and addict and a pusher when it comes to spinning. If you lived close to me I would definitely be there cheering you on!


yeah, it's just one of those things that gets pushed down the list of things to do...I'm gonna learn...just not this week....and though we have no LYS anywhere close, I have some spinners near me, it's just that time thing....I'll save your note and re-read it now and then...maybe that'll help...thanks


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

megilham said:


> I bought myself an Ashford traditional wheel for my retirement, I liked it very much and have now also acquired a lovely old Traveller wheel. I bought some fleeces last year and am now learning to spin. I had a Jacob fleece and with my first spinnings I made a rug on the peg loom. It must be ok because my son has it in his bedroom and I have now been asked to make another one for his friend! Like most of you, I have too many projects and not enough time but I am really enjoying it. I have just booked myself onto a dyeing workshop on 9th November which I am really excited about.
> I think a spinning section would be great


I've seen a peg loom but never seen one used, I'm rather interested in how it works. Jacob would be a perfect rug wool as it is a bit coarser and would stand up well underfoot. Looks like I'm going to be checking out how to's for peg-loom weaving! ( but don't worry, I won't tell my DH you put me up to it!)

;-) ;-)


----------



## fibertrix (Apr 25, 2011)

My Mum learnt to spin in the 60's but wouldn't teach me. When I got married and moved towns my neighbour was a spinner and taught me to spin on an ashford. Since then I collected 4 more wheels. MY DH gave me two black lambs for Christmas one year. He was thinking roast lamb with mint sauce, I was thinking hats gloves and socks. One went in the freezer the other is now seven years old and her fleece is getting a bit coarse so only good for pillows and placemats etc. 
When I first learnt there was only sheeps wool but now there is such a wide choice. I try to spin as many different fibres as I can, including plant fibres.
I do half my spinning with a project in mind and the rest I spin and wait fot it to "speak to me".
And I love dying and fancy yarns as well.
I wish I could spend all my time spinning knitting but someone has to feed the chooks, cats and DH.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

I am a spinner. Recently I have learnt to weave on a rigid headle loom, dye and felt (using an orbital sander). We have alpacas and sheep and a few goats with mohair if I can get to it at the right time. We have grown silk worms too but I haven't got to sorting them out yet. My DH has just made a tumbler so I can more easily process the fleeces. It opens up the fleece and lets the rubbish and short cuts out. I blow it in the tumbler using a leaf blower and that deals with the dust. I love spinning alpaca especially. My local group is called the Booie Spinners and we meet on the third Saturday. We also take every opportunity to do some spinning like at a local market last Saturday where we didn't sell anything but had a great time chatting and spinning. There are SO many talented ladies it is easy to be inspired and learn new skills. A spot for spinners is a great idea! I am spinning fawn fleece to crochet a baby's blanket.


----------



## monkeypants4926 (Jan 20, 2013)

I learned to knit a little over 2 years ago. Shortly after mastering that, I was (surprise) obsessed with yarn and fibres. I bought some rovings at my LYS, and found spinning classes being offered at another LYS. I managed to find a used Ashford Traditional wheel on Kijiji and the woman I bought it from threw in two sets of hand carders, a penguin a lazy kate and three bobbins. I signed up for the classes, and attended every Saturday for 6 weeks to learn the basics. My instructor was fantastic, very experienced. I attended the Woodstock fleece festival that same year, purchased two shetland fleeces and some alpaca fibre, scoured, dried and carded it at home. I have had to put it aside for a bit (three small kidlets, returned to full time shift work) but am still addicted to the colours and various fibres that are available. I need to master this skill. My yarn ends up "energised" and I would like to be able to knit what I spin. When I pull out the wheel, my children are fascinated with it and want to "help". I want to be able to show them how to do it, so I will have to wait until my youngest enters school next year and I will have some quiet time to familiarize myself with my wheel. I want to try dyeing my own fibre as well. I have dyed yarn but never dyed rovings. I think my favourite thing about spinning dyed rovings is watching how the colours spin up and ply...I always love the results!


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm a new spinner and I love it. Now I either start my own sheep/llama/alpaca hobby farm or I source out new roving supplies! A spinning section would be great to have.


----------



## Alandgirl (May 23, 2011)

I would love to see a spinning section here! I saved my pennies and bought a DD Baynes this past summer. I have been knitting forever and always thought, why would I want to bother spinning when there is so much beautiful ready-made yarn available? 

Well, I bought a drop spindle at a craft fair 2 years ago and learned to spin with some wool from a sheep that I met and I never looked back. I have also recently dipped my toe into the dye bath, so to speak, and dyed some BFL/silk that I spun and plied. No looking back now!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

That is beautiful!
I love dyeing too. Have just learnt and it another part of the textile journey now.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Gingamgal said:


> I've seen a peg loom but never seen one used, I'm rather interested in how it works. Jacob would be a perfect rug wool as it is a bit coarser and would stand up well underfoot. Looks like I'm going to be checking out how to's for peg-loom weaving! ( but don't worry, I won't tell my DH you put me up to it!)
> 
> ;-) ;-)


Wow, where are you getting your Jacob, mine is soft and lovely for garments. I got several purebreds out in the pasture and lots of mixed breed with Shetland/merino/Jacob crosses. I like the smaller breed sheep of the more rugged type that pretty much take care of themselves with little interference and the primitive sheep types fit the bill there. This years shear is very nice. The only course wool I get is from the butt end of the sheep. Most of the primitive sheep are multipurpose sheep that produce several grades of wool from nice soft to rug course. Love working with the Jacob wool and Shetland. They spin so nicely and with a bit of merino mixed in I get soft and nice spinning with colors. Right now I am getting black, grey/black, grey, cream, white. Most all of the colored ones are not solid colored and give grades of black grey and white so can be separated into colors and spun separately or mixed up for a gorgeous surprise variegation to the yarn. It is pretty sturdy stuff so if spun pretty tightly would also do well in a rug too. 
I learned to spin due to getting a fleece from Australia 3 kg of extra fine merino wool! Couldn't find anyone to spin it but did find a fiber guild in my area who of course encouraged me to learn to spin it myself. They had loaner wheel that was not in good shape but I learned on it with determination. I hate for equipment to get the better of me. I eventually bought that wheel and it is still my favorite one as me and it came to an understanding when no one else could work it. I don't give up easy. Well the merino extra fine fleece is still not done as that was a 14-16 micron wool and no one could process it without a LOT of pilling, just tooooo delicate. Why I got it so cheap I guess. Oh well.... I can hand process it a lock at a time by hand brushing each lock from each end, plus it was extra long for merino at 6 inches. Ended up being too much work so it still sits in bags and boxes in various stages. Gee I think that was about 13 years ago now. I do demos as much as I can. I got a Kromski Mazurka about 8 years ago that is my travel wheel. Very light weight and can be carried in one hand. And looks old for events that are SCA or old west oriented. 
I have spun just about everything I can get my hands on....oops forgot to get that milkweed fluff out of the car that we collected yesterday to try spinning with....Been there done that with the cat and dog hair but decided I did not like that so great as it shed all over me. I work as a professional dog groomer and have hair all over me all day long, it did not appeal to me to also have to clean it off me at home.....now I have a giant size hair producer.....oh well.
Yes I would welcome a spinning section here. as this story is a lot longer than what is here.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have managed to card (using dog brushes) a small amount of alpaca from the breeder who live near me, and spin about 2 yards of single ply using a drop spindle. That was 18 months ago, and although I am desperate to practice it properly and invest in a wheel when money allows, I just seem to have an endless queue of knitting projects from purchased yarn. I am so looking forward to doing the whole process (washing, carding, spinning, plying, knitting), but just don't seem to have the time. I've even bought some prepared fibre to give me a kick start, but perhaps I'm too afraid I'll become addicted to spinning as well as knitting!! LOL
( And then there's the time needed to earn a crust to pay the bills....)

BUT, YES PLEASE to a spinning section on KP


----------



## janethugg (Aug 31, 2013)

I think a spinning group would be great for the forum. I have been spinning since 1992. My first wheel was an Ashford and now I have a Lendrum which I love, love, love. I also drop spindle, card, dye, and even had my own sheep for a while. It's a wonderfully relaxing hobby. The socks in my avatar are from some of my hand dyed, hand spun yarn.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

I would love a spinning section. I am brand new at drop spinning. Could use all the help I can get


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, I got a spinning wheel as a group gift 20 years ago and have never really spun any wool. I did try, then put it away. Several weekends ago I was at a Alpaca farm and just had to by some roving. I tried to spin it and golly, it was hard. I know it takes practice, but I need to practice on something less expensive first! I'll keep trying!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Judi Muscle said:


> I would love to learn to spin, but I'm not sure hubby would appreciate another piece of hobby equipment in our small house.
> 
> You might enjoy drop spindles. Hint - don't "try it" with a cheap one! And check out a copy of Respect the Spindle from your local library and start slowly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I began spinning early this year. I had joined a "fibre club" with no idea what this meant. I was a bit bemused when I received my first posting - a plait of variegated roving - and what was I supposed to do with that, I wondered. I eventually found out that roving was usually spun, so I asked a person who I knew spun, if she would spin it for me ........ The answer was a resounding NO, but she was happy to teach me how to spin. I began looking for a cheap wheel, to begin on, and ended up being offered one for free, which I gratefully accepted. I have since purchased a Mastacraft Little Gem, and I love it. I would like to spin more often, but my knees always dictate how long they will allow me to spin (I may have to learn how to spin with a drop spindle)

I am also gearing up to begin dying my own yarns, but I will need to remember to buy the natural white yarns


----------



## sally_libby (Dec 27, 2011)

I am a spinner, I got started when I join my fiber guild. I spin on a Schacht Matchless and her name is Sara. The worst part about spinning was learning and the best was spinning my first my first good usable yarn. I love to spin. I also weave. Sally


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

I would love a spinning section on KP.
For years I read about spinning not being able to spin doesn't mean it isn't interesting to read about. I always told myself I didn't need another hobby because knitting takes up so much of my time. Then an Internet friend had a wheel to sell...I still wasn't ready to spin but decided to buy it as a bday present for my daughter. She learned to spin and this summer while visiting her I sat at the wheel and gave it a try. 3 months ago she loaned me her wheel and now I am having so much fun spinning. I spin a bit everyday and I have learned so much about the fiber I love. I know I will be buy a wheel so I can return my borrowed wheel. I just love my new hobby.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

I am new at spinning. Have just learned to use a drop spindle. I would very much like to have a wheel but need to save the money, so each month I purchase myself a gift certificate from my lys and have put the word out that I would like a gift certificate from the same place for any gift coming my way. It doesn't matter the amount, even $10 would be nice. Hopefully soon I will have enough to purchase a wheel or, at least, cut down on the one time large cash out put. I would love to be able to join in on a spinning group here. So Admin how about it?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I started spinning in 1996, being taught by on-line friends in a different forum. It's hard to learn on-line, especially in the days prior to YouTube. I've studied with many teachers along the way, notably Katherine Alexander and Jennie Backridges and Celia Quinn. I enjoy spinning as I have time, and have my own collection of wheels, five of them, looking for a sixth. However, my sheep raising days are soon to be over. We weren't able to harvest sufficient hay for the winter to carry all our animals, and the sheep will be going to market soon.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so glad all of you have taken the time to respond!! I love hearing all your stories and look forward to hearing more from all of you, and seeing products of your endeavors! I think if we keep pushing the subject, we can get a spinners section on here. Let's hear it for all the KP spinners!


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

i spin too / i learned from raw fleece in the 1970's and there was no turning back / i learned how to use the yarn that i hand carded, dyed, and spun by designing my own garments, etc. i weave too / here is a rug on the loom / i spin the warp threads as well / recently i discovered that what i spin is now known as "art yarn" / well, goodness me


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Gingamgal said:


> I am so glad all of you have taken the time to respond!! I love hearing all your stories and look forward to hearing more from all of you, and seeing products of your endeavors! I think if we keep pushing the subject, we can get a spinners section on here. Let's hear it for all the KP spinners!


Have you approached Admin and asked if you can get a new section? That is the only way it can be done.


----------



## Woodspinning (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi I've been spinning since 2010 love it I want to spin every fiber known to man. I miss my group in Colorado. I've moved to florida so a group here would be fabulous


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

So many multi-talented people on KP! It's so interesting reading all these stories.

I taught myself to spin on a drop spindle in the early 80's. Living in a house way out near the Blue Ridge mountains, I had a lot of time on my hands in the winter.  

Then I bought a Louet S10, but it doesn't get much use as I like finer yarns and that little beast pulls too hard. It's great for plying, though.

My current project is the Ashton shawlette, knit in my own hand-spun laceweight Shetland yarn, having selected and purchased the fleece still warm off the ewe's back in Yardley, Pa. It's a wonderful craft, absorbing and rewarding, but I find it hard to explain to people. They do say there is a resurgence in hand crafts, though, so perhaps spinning will be the next chic thing to be seen doing. 

:thumbup:


----------



## CoralJ (Feb 25, 2013)

I think a spinning section would be an excellent idea - after all, we are trying to produce a yarn suitable for knitting and/or crochet.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Interesting hearing all your spinning experiences. I am a total dabbler with a drop spindle. In 2003 we went to St. Petersburg, Russia to do a Viking sail- and craft demo for the Swedish government. Drop spinning was totally fascinating to people, so when our GOOD spinner dropped from exhaustion, I took up the spindles. The week of the demo, I learned 3 words in Russian - "Please", "Thank you", and "Sheep" (after waggling my hand at the sides of my head for ears and baaaaing until someone taught me the word). I still demo drop spinning sometimes, to show people how it is done, but I'm a total duffer at it.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Such an interesting thread!!! I don't spin, and I don't think there is anywhere near me where I could learn; but if there were, you all have certainly made me want to try! I never knew until joining KP that "real people" still spun fiber for "real personal use"!  I just thought it was something you could only see if you went to a historical re-enactment type place like Williamsburg.

And I never dreamed you could spin dog hair, even though my dad used to save up bags and bags of my pet Newfoundland's "baby" coat as we brushed it out. He always said he was going to have it made into wool but never did--probably didn't know anyone who could. (I thought he was crazy and didn't know what he was talking about because he was known for doing and thinking things somewhat out of the ordinary. :lol: ) Don't know if you're familiar with Newfoundlands or not, but when they are young, they have the thickest, fullest coat I've ever seen on a canine. He looked like a little black bear, and that's what we named him -- "Meska," meaning "little bear" in Lithuanian, according to the people from whom we bought him. Their adult coat is long and sleek, though still quite full. Here is a short youtube video (not my own) of some Newfoundland puppies for anyone interested in what they look like: 




I would enjoy peeking into a spinner's thread!!


----------



## maggo (Oct 28, 2013)

Spinning would be a wonderful addition. I'm in Canada - on Lake Superior and north of Minnesota. With no knitting guild here I joined the Spinning and weaving guild and have learnt to appreciate so many different fibers. Also spinning is very relaxing and I love to see the how the different colours in some hand dyed will blend together. Recently our guild brought in a master spinner and we enjoyed a wonderful spinning and hand dye techniques workshop.If you have the opportunity to do the same - please take it. As with knitting there is always something new to learn.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I have a Kromski Minstrel wheel for a year now. I still have a hard time drafting the fiber onto the wheel. I've been to classes and with groups, sometimes I think I got it and other times it's a disaster , just can't seem to get it right. I love my wheel and I love the idea of spinning, I just won't give up. One day I am going to surprise myself.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

I also spin. I started about 5 years ago on an Ashford Traditional. I still have it but I now also have a Schacht Matchless. Both wheels are a joy yo spin on but the Matchless has double treadles and is easier on my body. 

I started spinning because I wanted a new challenge. I have taken the first two levels of the Master Spinner Program but have decided that I can spin quite happily without a certificate to prove that I can!


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

I've just purchased an Ashford Traveller and learning to spin. YouTube is my teacher and I need practice practice practice. It would be nice to have a spinners section.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been spinning since 1997. I got a bonus at work and bought a spinning wheel - had always wanted one. I knew it would drive me crazy to have one in the house and not know how to spin, so I bought a book. I was awful. (I know most people learn on a spindle and then go to a wheel, but I tend to do everything backwards!) Then, I went to a spinning day, intending to just watch, and a wonderful spinner MADE me sit next to her and spin. I absolutely love the feel of the fibers running through my fingers and its SO nice to know I can make things that really can't be duplicated exactly by someone else (grin). I know how to process fleece and dye wool, but would honestly spend my time spinning and knitting - there are so many wonderful artisans out there who like to do that stuff and its well worth it to me to have someone else do that part. I love spinning silk, wool, alpaca, combinations of various fibers and anything with glitz in it. I don't like spinning carbonized bamboo - its gray and uniform in color. Want to learn to spin cotton on a charkha, but so far, I'm still barely able.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Shimal said:


> ... I know how to process fleece and dye wool, but would honestly spend my time spinning and knitting - there are so many wonderful artisans out there who like to do that stuff and its well worth it to me to have someone else do that part. ...


I'm with you. Many people love the beginning-to-end aspect of spinning, taking a raw fleece, washing and carding and dying it, and then spinning it. I tried it. Once. Now THAT was the worst part of spinning for me! Let them who love it, do it, and produce beautiful prepared fibers in killing colors.

:thumbup:


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

I am learning to spin- I've been at it for just over 2 years now. I actually started raising sheep, so I could learn to make felted boots. When I bought my first sheep, the seller let me try out her spinning wheel. I was hooked from the first rovings I ran through that wheel. She then rented an older wheel to me until I could buy my own. I used it for over an year. As I learned more, I wanted more options. With my first sale of lambs, I bought a Ladybug. I love it! I love to spin more than I love to knit. Spinning is faster. I too knit so I can spin more yarn. 

I'd love a spinners group here! 

The best part is the new world spinning has opened to me. There are so many kinds of wool and fibers to work with! So many ways to express that inner artistic talent. The hardest part is being patient while I learn. Spinning classes are SO expensive, I've had to learn by trial and error and YouTube instruction. There is so much more I want to learn to do with my wheel. The more I learn, the more I want to learn.


----------



## maeinmo (Oct 15, 2012)

I would love a spinning section. 
I bought a wheel years ago. I am just now wanting to learn, since I have more time. I learned to knit and have taught my daughter and granddaughter. Very proud of that and hope to have them spin someday.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Spinning is the joy of my life. I grew up in NY City, with an antique family wheel. that served as a magazine rack. I strapped my dollies to the wheel to give them a "good ride" and was determined that one day I would learn "what makes that thing work!" I inherited two walking wheels, two swifts, and a flax wheel. In the 80s I did learn to spin at Cooperstown NY (Farmers Museum) and have never turned back. We learned from raw fleece, and since then I have spun anything and everything I could get my hands on. I love fiber, I love fiber people, and am grateful that I have his hobby. Since those days, I learned on an Ashford (I still have it) own the family wheels, have a Lendrum, and a Rognvaaldsen (from Canada)....and am almost to the stage where I will need the electric spinner. My back is beginning to rebel. All I can say is, Spin a little each day, teach folks to spin and enjoy.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you tried "pre-drafting"? If you strip your roving down to very narrow strips then draft it a bit before you start spinning it should help. Then you don't have to struggle trying to do it all while spinning.



bizzyknitter said:


> I have a Kromski Minstrel wheel for a year now. I still have a hard time drafting the fiber onto the wheel. I've been to classes and with groups, sometimes I think I got it and other times it's a disaster , just can't seem to get it right. I love my wheel and I love the idea of spinning, I just won't give up. One day I am going to surprise myself.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Well I have all the tools to spin( 4 sheep,1 angora rabbit,hand carders,drum carder and 2 wheels) and finally found someone to help me get started. When people on here talk about there yarn stash mine is in raw wool. After finally finding someone to get me started it is on this winters to do list.I found the hand carders at a garage sale 2 sets for $5.00 I jumped for joy.The elderly lady was happy they were going to someone who would use them. They were her grandmothers.Spinning site would be nice. As for price of 2 sheep(merino's)2 wheels and drum carder ? my MIL must like me.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I just sent a note off to Admin. Hopefully we will soon see a spinners section on here.



chickkie said:


> Have you approached Admin and asked if you can get a new section? That is the only way it can be done.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

A spinning section would be great. Currently I am drum carding my sheep fleece from this year so I can spin it this winter. The only thing wrong with spinning is that I can't figure out how to knit while I do it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I have been fascinated with spinning for YEARS. We farm and currently have an empty pasture. We just happen to be researching raising sheep. Of course, I want to learn to spin and hardly know where to begin. I have had a tiny taste of it at a couple of local historical events. How do you ever decide which wheel is the one you want?


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

grammamary said:


> A spinning section would be great. Currently I am drum carding my sheep fleece from this year so I can spin it this winter. The only thing wrong with spinning is that I can't figure out how to knit while I do it!


There is a YouTube video on how to ply as you go while spinning on a drop spindle. Knitting while spinning can only be so far behind.

:thumbup:


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

Gingamgal said:


> Have you tried "pre-drafting"? If you strip your roving down to very narrow strips then draft it a bit before you start spinning it should help. Then you don't have to struggle trying to do it all while spinning.


I think you are right it really helps to predraft when you are learning. I think we have a tendancy to want to sit down and get yarn from fiber immediately but like knitting or crochet it takes time to learn. I think with a wheel and fiber there is also more of an investment so we might not be as patient with ourselves.
I have only been spinning a few months but what really opened my eyes and helped me learn to draft was a gift of well prepared fiber. it was rolags. when I spun this beautifully prepared fiber for the first time I felt like I was drafting and spinning. it was pretty exciting -- I even managed to do a semi long draw for the first time. suddenly i looked at the big sack of wool that came along with my used wheel in a different way. I tried different methods of predrafting and even made some faux rolags. the spinning became much easier and my results a little more consistent. now it is harder for me to produce a thick and thin yarn on purpose ; )


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

mjo said:


> . the spinning became much easier and my results a little more consistent. now it is harder for me to produce a thick and thin yarn on purpose ; )


MJO, what gorgeous colors!! Beautiful, even your earlier efforts.

:thumbup:


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

painthoss said:


> MJO, what gorgeous colors!! Beautiful, even your earlier efforts.
> 
> :thumbup:


I am happy with both efforts I don't consider a yarn done until I swatch or knit something with it. 
luckily I love making toys and they are the perfect think for smaller amounts of yarn from my wheel experiments. here is the owl and pussycat from some of my fiber-y play dates with my wheel


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

mjo said:


> I am happy with both efforts I don't consider a yarn done until I swatch or knit something with it.
> luckily I love making toys and they are the perfect think for smaller amounts of yarn from my wheel experiments. here is the owl and pussycat from some of my fiber-y play dates with my wheel


Very cute, very well made!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

TLL before you buy sheep please find out what type of wool you are going to get from them.I wouldn't want you to get some get attached to them then hate the wool from them. Good luck with your new hobby.Maybe someday I will have more then the 4 of the kind I like. I had 3 more but sold them as I didn't care for their wool. I need daughters new barn done so her horses don't take up all the stalls.


----------



## grandmaof13 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have been spinning for almost 30 years and got into it when my husband came home and said someone he had visited was going to throw away 3 fleeces. I had been weaving for a few years already and said "That's a waste. Go get those fleeces"!! From then on he bought me a second-hand Ashford (traditional wheel) and much later I bought an Ashford Joy which is portable, I take it on holidays (in the car since it folds up nicely) and do demos at Fairs and schools and Seniors' Retirement Homes. I knit with my own handspun yarns and have so much stash that my husband had to make me a cedar chest to keep it in! As you may notice he's very supportive of my hobbies! I would love a separate thread for spinners!


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

I made a list of some of the things I wanted my wheel to be able to do (bulky or lace?/double treadle or single?, etc). I knew how much I could afford to spin. I started researching online and made a table of all the wheels that fell into my price range and a bit higher ( in case I decided to save up a bit longer) comparing their different attributes. Gradually, I narrowed it down to 7 wheels. I went to a store that sold wheels - it was 3 hours driving, but well worth that effort since it was the closest one with 6 of the 7 wheels. I decided the Ladybug had everything I wanted for the price I could afford. And I haven't regretted it yet. 

You almost might try joining a spinning or knitting guild. I know if someone asked me, I'd let them try my wheel to see if it was a good fit for them or not.


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

You and I have this in common, but I am not giving up. :thumbup: 
Need a new hobby that I can relax with. My daughter in law just bought me some spun Alpaca, its beautiful and so soft. Now I'm more determined to learn to spin nice yarns!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

not enough yarn said:


> TLL before you buy sheep please find out what type of wool you are going to get from them.I wouldn't want you to get some get attached to them then hate the wool from them. Good luck with your new hobby.Maybe someday I will have more then the 4 of the kind I like. I had 3 more but sold them as I didn't care for their wool. I need daughters new barn done so her horses don't take up all the stalls.


Thank you for the suggestions. What kind of sheep produce the wool you like working with?  Where on the U.P. are you from? We get to Duluth quite often.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Do you think I could do it?

Oh my goodness, thirty years ago, when I was working at a resort during summer break from University, there was a staffer who spun. She let me try her drop spindle and I loved it. A whole lot of life went by. Now, I have the time and the resources and interest in spinning, but have not pursued it out of fear of arthritis. I have a bit in my right hand and my neck and can no longer do marathon sewing sessions. Knitting bothers my neck if I knit/crochet too long, but my hands are okay with it. Does sitting at a wheel and using hands irritate neck and hand joints?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I've been spinning for over 30 years. I started with the goal of weaving using totally hand spun wool. My loom arrived 5 years after I started spinning. While I've knitted all kinds of things with my hand spun, the only things I've woven from hand spun have been a few rugs.

Recently, I have been enjoying the sheep to shawl process and was ecstatic when I was able to spin 2 ply lace weight yarn which I used to knit a lace shawl of my own design.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

The first time I saw someone spinning at a fiber fair I was hooked. First I tried a drop spindle, but I just couldn't master it. I bought a Kromski travel spinning wheel. It was love at first try. I am still not a great spinner, but I enjoy doing it. I have made a scarf and a small shawl from yarn I have spun. I feel as long as I enjoy what I do it is worth it.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm taking a spinning class now. What an adventure! I went to a fiber festival and tried the free drop spindle class and liked it. So signed up for spinning lessons with one of the vendors who is local. It's been a real treat working with this lady. I discovered I HATE carding. I'm glad to have had the experience , but not for me. I don't need to go sheep to shawl. I'll buy prepared fiber to spin so I can get to the knitting part faster. Kool Aid dying May be in the process too, that was fun to see how it comes out. 

So a spinning section would be my vote also. Love KP.


----------



## Gemini-at-Work (Jul 21, 2013)

This summer a friend gave me her spinning wheel. It's made by Anthony Cardarelle in 1969. Nowadays Clemes makes these wheels. My first attempt at spinning was dismal, but now I'm figuring this out and am having lots of fun. Unfortunately it cuts into my knitting time. I love pre-drafting while binging on streaming television or movies.


----------



## cauldronfire (Mar 21, 2011)

I started in 2004 on drop spindles and drop I did for about a year then got my first wheel. now I spin whatever trips my fancy and I can afford from searching the web and ebay. still haven't got the knack of spinning cotton.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Gemini-at-Work said:


> This summer a friend gave me her spinning wheel. It's made by Anthony Cardarelle in 1969. Nowadays Clemes makes these wheels. My first attempt at spinning was dismal, but now I'm figuring this out and am having lots of fun. Unfortunately it cuts into my knitting time. I love pre-drafting while binging on streaming television or movies.


Congrats on such a fun gift! I guess she wasn't using it? I wish I could find someone like that. Around here, there are too many people that want them, nobody gives them away, it seems. Enjoy!! And you're right, parts of the process can be accomplished while watching TV or whatever. I get some pre-drafting done while chatting at the table after dinner. Just make sure the table is clean and the cat is not in my lap.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Dear OP,

When first I read your post, and your request for a spinning section on KP, my reaction was that there probably wouldn't be enough conversation for an entire section just for us.

What a fool I was. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gemini-at-Work (Jul 21, 2013)

"Congrats on such a fun gift! I guess she wasn't using it? I wish I could find someone like that. Around here, there are too many people that want them, nobody gives them away, it seems. Enjoy!! And you're right, parts of the process can be accomplished while watching TV or whatever. I get some pre-drafting done while chatting at the table after dinner. Just make sure the table is clean and the cat is not in my lap."

Correct. My friend is 95 years old and was not spinning anymore. I agree, free or cheap wheels are hard to come by. But once you have one wheel, others follow. Since then a friend with a louet S10 let me have hers for an indefinite time. Having fun!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

mideval re-enactor said:


> Interesting hearing all your spinning experiences. I am a total dabbler with a drop spindle. In 2003 we went to St. Petersburg, Russia to do a Viking sail- and craft demo for the Swedish government. Drop spinning was totally fascinating to people, so when our GOOD spinner dropped from exhaustion, I took up the spindles. The week of the demo, I learned 3 words in Russian - "Please", "Thank you", and "Sheep" (after waggling my hand at the sides of my head for ears and baaaaing until someone taught me the word). I still demo drop spinning sometimes, to show people how it is done, but I'm a total duffer at it.


You might want to look into joining the Nutmeg Spinners Guild, which meets every other month in West Hartford. Our president this year is also a re-enactor (Colonial era, I believe) and she brings her wheels with her to re-enactment events. However, medieval re-enactors are likely to ue more Turkish style spindles.


----------



## Weaveknit (May 7, 2012)

I have been spinning since the 1960's. A new weaver moved to the area and introduced us to hand spindles and Romney fleece. I have two spinning wheels - one that spins rather large yarn and one that spins really nice normal size.
Having the raw fiber running through your hands to turn into a usable product is such a lovely, calming experience.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for the info on the West Hartford, CT spinning group. We do Dark Ages and Viking living history and all wheels are MUCH too modern :wink: We do have a wheel - have had it for over 15 years but never use it anymore. Perhaps someone in that group (or someone else local) would like to borrow it. No idea what kind it is - may have been hand made. It's maple and really pretty, but it lives in the top of a closet. 
By the way, I'm murder with wool combs and love that one can make rovings of any weight - practically predrafted. I comb while others in our group spin.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

mideval re-enactor said:


> Thank you for the info on the West Hartford, CT spinning group. We do Dark Ages and Viking living history and all wheels are MUCH too modern :wink: We do have a wheel - have had it for over 15 years but never use it anymore. Perhaps someone in that group (or someone else local) would like to borrow it. No idea what kind it is - may have been hand made. It's maple and really pretty, but it lives in the top of a closet.
> By the way, I'm murder with wool combs and love that one can make rovings of any weight - practically predrafted. I comb while others in our group spin.


Yes, the earliest wheels came into being about the 14th century, so depending on what era you depict they may be. You all must be murder with lucets, too. You should come up and join us. Next meeting is, I think, the second Saturday in December. http://nutmegspinners.org/


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

I am a new spinner, so to speak. Got my Kromski Prelude last Halloween and have been "practicing" ever since. Taking a woolen and worsted spinning class this Friday. I too have difficulty getting a consistent thickness to my yarn. Would love to see a spinning segment on KP.


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am a new spinner, started with a drop spindle, moved to a wheel, but I am sporadic


----------



## anne.1 (Oct 17, 2013)

You people are just amazing! The talents you have and the crafts you own are brilliant. I'm very happy to associate with you crafty people on this site and long may you continue!
Best wishes


----------



## maggo (Oct 28, 2013)

Barb Manitoba said:


> I've just purchased an Ashford Traveller and learning to spin. YouTube is my teacher and I need practice practice practice. It would be nice to have a spinners section.


Our guild just brought in Francine Ruiter - a master spinner from the Winnipeg area for a spinning and hand dye workshop. I believe she belongs to a the Winnipeg guild. She brings in mostly Polworth fleece from Australia and its wonderful to work with.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

I have been spinning since the 1960's. Was born and raised on a sheep and cattle farm. Back in those days I spun raw, greasy fleeces as that was all that was available. The sheep were Romney so the wool wasn't very soft but I knitted a lot of things with it, nevertheless.

My first spinning wheel was a traditional Ashford and since then I have bought about seven different wheels over the years. I have since sold or given most of them away, having settled on a Majacraft Rose, which is a dream to spin with and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it. 

I have spun wool and alpaca, mostly. Have dyed wool with both Koolaid (which a kind lady sent me from the US) and commercial dyes, but I tend to favour the natural colours of the fleeces. These days I spin mostly merino which is readily available, although I couldn't get any for love nor money, back in the 60's. Lived in the wrong part of the country. The fine wool sheep were all farmed down south.

I have spun very fine laceweight for knitting Shetland shawls, through to double knitting weight. I am not fond of the thicker wools for knitting.

Sometimes I buy raw fleece and wash and card it with my drum carder. More often, these days, I buy carded rovings although I have often been disappointed with the quality so no longer buy without being able to see and examine it first. 

We live in a 5th wheel motor home and I have a little spot for my spinning wheel in the corner by the bed, plus the drum carder lives in the double cab truck which tows our motor home, and my stash of wool lives under the bed, competing for space with my purchased knitting yarns, so it is all good.

It would be great to have a spinners group here on the forum, so here's hoping.


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

Just finished my first peg loom rug made with my first homespun Jacob fleece. My son loves the rug and has it in his bedroom. His friend has asked if I can make another one for him so it must have been ok. Apparently you do not need to spin the fleece for the peg loom you can use Tops and pull them through a diz then just give them a small twist.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I started on a drop spindle in August, I loved it so much I purchased my first wheel last month(September). I bought it used and refinished it myself. I have spun different kinds of wool and silk. I have to say I love the fibers I've spun so far. I also have dyed all my fiber except one that was pink and I fell in love with the color at my lys/fiber. I don't know what I did before I started spinning but this hobby is by far my favorite. I find it very relaxing at the end of the day. I have a Road-bug by the Merlin Tree, in Vermont.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I started spinning in the early '80's. I just couldn't find nice wool around here so I taught myself on an Ashford. Back when they only had the one wheel. Which came, unassembled. I put it together, finished it and started spinning. Still do but now on a Schacht Matchless. (I'm saving up for a woolee-winder)


----------



## grangran (Apr 16, 2011)

I began to spin about forty years ago. With seven later eight children to knit for , wool was too expensive even in N.Z. I had a farmer friend who gave me the fleece so I was in heaven .Even though they were very busy years I Found it my relaxation.My kids all had home spun sweaters and if one was too small for anyone I undid it and re knitted it.An amazing fact was that when it was washed and rewound it was a little thinner and went much further. Later I made sweaters for my nieces and nephews for 21sts. Seventeen too date and one came back from France recently to be mended. I made it 23 years ago and it is still fine. Later I made home spun blankets as wedding presents. I took one to Portugal for my nephews wedding . It was five different natural colours in squares of different patterns. The wool came from daughter,s little farm, so naturally it was a hit with the cousins. I wish I could post a picture here , but. I,m nearly eighty and modern technology is beginning to beat me. I love this site.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

yanagi said:


> I started spinning in the early '80's. I just couldn't find nice wool around here so I taught myself on an Ashford. Back when they only had the one wheel. Which came, unassembled. I put it together, finished it and started spinning. Still do but now on a Schacht Matchless. (I'm saving up for a woolee-winder)


A woolee-winder is on my list too!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

while I learned to spin several years ago, I am not very good and only do it occasionally.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I am an old timer I guess, been spinning for near 40 years now. I have tried just about everything and have found I cannot spin dryer lint. I am one of the rare spinners that is not impressed with Merino wool, I detest "super wash wool". Love to spin cotton right off the seed into a thread fine enough to go through a sewing needle. I prefer natural colors, but I do dye my wool occasionally. Not much is safe in my home if it can be spun. I do spin for others on commission. I have a 200 year old Great Wheel, a Country Craftsman, a Jensen, 2 Ashfords, a Louet, an electric Babe, a book Charka and a couple of wheels that my sons made for me. So far I have found that the Country Craftsman has a problem with the band jumping off, I am to short for the Jensen, the Ashfords "walk" as you spin, the Babe has a problem keeping the electrical cord in the socket because of the vibration, but I love my Louet. If I had to pick just a couple of wools to spin as my favorites I would choose Romney and the Blue Faced Leicester. I have raised angora goats, angora rabbits, various breeds of sheep, llamas, alpacas, guanacos, just to name a few of my fiber animals. I spin with wheels, support spindles and a drop spindle,


----------



## pansyrose (Oct 27, 2013)

I have knitted and crocheted for over 45 years now. My mother has spun for years and I finally decided to start spinning 2 years ago. I started spinning with a spindle, but I needed more volume to get enough to knit with. She set me up with her spinning wheel in her loft. After 10 minutes of my choice words she left me to figure it out alone. Fast forward two years, I am now teaching her how to dye her own yarn. Just recently she asked me to pick her out a new spinning wheel. It is so fun being able to share something with my 80 year old mother.

I just recently finished a sweater that I washed the raw fleece, carded, dyed, spun and finally knitted it into a sweater. I can't tell you how many hours I have into this sweater, needless to say I will be keeping this one for me. Starting from the fleece in the raw has made me get to know the different breeds of sheep. I've gotten a cormo sheep from California that went from a dark brown matted mess, to a fluffy white wool. I still process wool from the raw, but I really do not like carding wool. Producing hand painted wool from white roving has become my favorite thing to spin. Learning the different combinations of colored yarn that you can come up with using the same roving is so fun.

I live in a very cold climate so during the summer my back yard can be a sea of rainbow colored wool. I'm not sure my neighbors are too happy when the wind comes up. They are forever throwing pieces of wool back over the fence, lol.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I also spin but not very often. I tried sorting out raw fleece but had to stop as my hands started to feel as though they were burning. Either I am allergic to lanolin or there was something else in the fleece. I prefer to spin ready carded and dyed yarn.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

To mjo;


BEAUTIFUL! So clever. Lovin' the look! :thumbup:

This reply is to the pictures of the skeins posted by mjo on page 5 I think ...

(Need to post here more often I am thinking to work out how to do it!)


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

I have an Ashford Traveller and an Ashford Elizabeth (beautiful wheel, both in appearance and to use) but haven't had time to spin for years. Hope I might get tiem now I am retired


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

I have an Ashford Traveller and an Ashford Elizabeth (beautiful wheel, both in appearance and to use) but haven't had time to spin for years. Hope I might get time now I am retired but ... time gallops by so fast now I do only the fun stuff that i am thinking of going back to work to slow it down


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I would love to see a section just on spinning>>>>I am new to this, and have just bought a wheel but yet to see it in person(as such) as I have to wait for a fiend to bring it up from Wellington>> Bought it on-line, and although it looked a bit dusty form storage, was told it works fine-maybe needs a tidy up and oiling before it really gets going. I am a self taught drop spindler, and I am still trying to master this>>>thick & thin type at the mo

but that can and will be used somehow.....


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I am also a spinner.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

If you sit in a chair that is not too high or low for your wheel,so your legs are at a comfortable angle and you don't have to look down too far. And if you pre-draft to lessen the stress on your hands, then yes I think you can. Or drop spinning might work well for you. You can do it seated or standing for as little or as long as you are comfortable. You can even spin this way in the car, as long as you are not the driver!! Perhaps the drop would be the best way to start as there is less expense involved. $20-50 for a spindle as apposed to $100's for a wheel.



MrsMurdog said:


> Do you think I could do it?
> 
> Oh my goodness, thirty years ago, when I was working at a resort during summer break from University, there was a staffer who spun. She let me try her drop spindle and I loved it. A whole lot of life went by. Now, I have the time and the resources and interest in spinning, but have not pursued it out of fear of arthritis. I have a bit in my right hand and my neck and can no longer do marathon sewing sessions. Knitting bothers my neck if I knit/crochet too long, but my hands are okay with it. Does sitting at a wheel and using hands irritate neck and hand joints?


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

TLL I live 3 hours east of Duluth. years ago I was talking to my MIL about SOME DAY getting sheep and learning to spin. I have 3 years worth of fleece stored up and FINALLY found someone local who washes,cards and spins. When you live in a very rural area getting help can be hard. Also found a new yarn shop 45 minutes away who has alpaca yarn that I heard she spins.Haven't had time to go check it out yet but on my to do list. The garden is almost done so free time YES! Right after I clean 3 chicken coops and finish a bunch of dish cloths for the church bazaar.Also when MIL bought me the sheep I was still working full time.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I am also a new spinner. Just got an Ashford Traditonal in Sept. Right now I am working on some Coopworth that is spinning up great. I have 6 skains done so far I think but the ladies I spin with at the LYS just shake there heads at me when I bring it in and wish they could spin as well as I am when they first started. I have draged my wheele to a fair and a fiber fair to spin with the group so far and am having a blast. I was almost in tears this last week when the wheele started to make a thumping noise and the bar that turns the wheel was jumping. We gave it new leather at the base but that didn't fix it. I kept on spinning hoping I could finish the small amount I had to finish. But then it stopped working all together. So my DH pulled it all apart and we found out that the pin that holds the shaft in the wheel had come out enough to not work. Thank God he was able to fix it or I would have been beside myself. I am loving my wheele.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

I would love to see a Spinning Section on KP. It's been a blast reading all 7 pages of responses.
Of course, I do need more things to do (not)! I knit, tat, crochet, spin, weave, quilt by hand and machine, sew apparel and household items, braid wool rugs (in prairie costume, if need be), dye, do Hardanger and plain embroidery, counted cross stitch and chicken scratch and felt what I have knit (on purpose); if it sits still too long at our house, it gets stitched! Needlework is my passion and I love it all!
I spin with a drop spindle and love it. I've tried a wheel twice (don't know what kinds) and did quite well. About the only thing that I do know about a wheel is that I would prefer a double treadle. I'm so up to my ears with everything else, I'm not really in the market for a wheel; maybe tomorrow...
I hope that we are allowed a Spinning Section! pj stitches!
Paulette J


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

I love spinning. I have several spinning wheels and drum careers. I have dyed my own yarn and would like to experiment with natural dyes black walnut, mulberries, sunflowers and other flowers. I have made a scarf. Am spinning yarn for a sweater and a vest. I love spinning alpaca, the feel of it is wonderful. I would like to spend more time spinning but I am very torn, knitting Christmas presents, preemie caps, sweaters, slippers,shawls and my beloved socks.


----------



## natalie0190 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have been spinning for about 10 years. I love being able to produce the type and colour of yarn that I want to knit, crochet or weave. I have just purchased a rigid-heddle loom and love weaving with my hand-spun yarn. I belong to 2 spinning groups and I appreciate the friendliness I found as a new resident to the area. There is so much to learn from other spinners both in person and online.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

I recently purchased an antique wheel from a friend. I haven't successful with it yet. I think it may need a new drive band. I did oil it and that helped. It have beautiful turned wood so is ajoy to look at. I do have contact information for a local spinning group so should be albe to get some help soon.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm fairly new. I do mostly dog hair on drop spindles though a friend gave me alpaca as a wedding gift. I love it.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh how lucky you all are. I would love to spin but no wheel. I keep looking. Where do you find the spining wheels...


----------



## pansyrose (Oct 27, 2013)

I've gotten wool that had some much vegetable matter in it that I've started sneezing and other allergic reactions. Raw fleece can have any number of things stuck in it.


----------



## Miki1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I learnt to spin nearly 2 years ago and it helps me keep my sanity in this busy 24/7 world and hectic job. When I was a teenager my grandmother was given her first wheel which - being a teenager - I sort of poo poo'd (why spin wool when you can buy it...sort of thing). Now I wish she could have been the one to teach me!!!!!! 
The friend who taught me lent me her old Ashford wheel and helped me one morning setting up and after that it was up to me - after the first week I was ready to throw the wheel out the window, I was so frustrated that I was so slow. Then I found the internet site - The Joy of Spinning - with little video's, lots of information and haven't looked back, especially with the Chiengora a then colleague gave me - she breeds and shows her Samoyed dogs (all 7) and calls me when she has more. When one of her dogs had puppies one of the babies was born with a coloured coat (pink) instead of white and on seeing this I had a "Cruella deville" moment.... I am now part of a spinning group and we meet twice a month, luckily on a day that I don't work. Spinning and knitting socks with my wool (preferably spun from a raw fleece) has become one of my main joys and I try to spin as often as I can.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

dotdot said:


> i spin too / i learned from raw fleece in the 1970's and there was no turning back / i learned how to use the yarn that i hand carded, dyed, and spun by designing my own garments, etc. i weave too / here is a rug on the loom / i spin the warp threads as well / recently i discovered that what i spin is now known as "art yarn" / well, goodness me


Love this art yarn! I had to learn how to spin when I purchased a tourism business where we had HUGE German Angora Rabbits. I had to shear them every three months so I took the time to spin the beautiful fibre. I purchased a Majacraft Suzie wheel (I now have two of them) in the mid nineties and I now spin all types of wool and fibres and I have quite a neat little business going. I am lucky enough to be able to get all types of sheep fleece so I wash, card then spin and dye right from the raw product. I love my spinning and knitting!


----------



## MatMagdalena (Sep 2, 2013)

Another spinner here! I would love a site for spinners who knit or knitters who spin! I started off spinning and only recently learned to knit since I always gave away my handspun. Now I am thoroughly enjoying the knitting! My next goal is to spin so variegated alpaca and knit a lace shawl or scarf ! Love this site, too !!!


----------



## MatMagdalena (Sep 2, 2013)

<some> variegated alpaca: )


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My poor spinning wheel has been collecting dust that past little bit, but I love doing it. I have an Ashford, but there are a lot of new wheels that peak my interest, I would love to have an electric carder to experiment with some batts. I love to spin alpaca and have some nice wools as well and a little silk. I've not tried bamboo. Our local yarn store now has a fiber night and is stocking some spinning supplies and doing some classes. I hope it catches on here. I have a beautiful drop spindle. I have to admit, I never really got the hang of it and don't really see the benefit of starting on one. I know you learn to draft, but a wheel is another whole experience in my mind... It is a very meditative and relaxing thing to do and fun to play with different techniques and fibers.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Gingamgal said:


> Thank you everyone who has replied so far. But I know there are more spinners out there. Let's hear from you!


Yes, I am a spinner (of sorts). Took lessons two years ago, but got trigger thumb. Today, was happily spinning and have been recently doing so without thumb difficulties. I was hopeless at first, yet had bought a wheel in readiness. I was determined. Here's a couple of my recent spinning results. I would love a spinning forum here.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

My very early on results, the pink one being my first spinning efforts. I though the colouring of the spinning may disguise the weirdly uneven spinning. Today, I quite like that little scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

There are really an avalanche of replies to this one. Maybe they SHOULD start a spinning section.

I finally found someone who could spin in 1989, and she took me out and guided me into buying a Navajo spindle and some nice, carded wool, and then taught me to spin.

Not too long later, I bought a Schacht matchless wheel, and kept going. I've spun tons of yarn, but haven't been spinning so much lately.

I was active in science fiction fandom for quite a while, and met some people who were in science fiction movies, along with a guy who became my boyfriend, and later, a movie producer. So, I worked on a few SF and horror movies.

Later, I was active in SCA (Society for Creative Anachronism), which is a historical re-enactment group that does the middle ages and Renaissance, and I fit right in instantly, partly because of my spinning.

Now, I'm retired, and have a DVR, so I can record things and see two things that are broadcast at the same time, and keep up with my SF shows and friends and knit while I do it.

I suspect that I would spin more if I could do it while I watch TV.

For all you people who want to raise fiber animals, I ran across a picture of some sheep that are a breed that I've never seen before. I'll try to add a photo to this.

I think I may have taken the photo out by editing this. If so, here's the info on the sheep, and I'll add the photo back.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walliser_Schwarznasenschaf


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

I bought both my wheels on eBay and by sticking to a known make, I knew I could get spare parts if needed


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow! What beautiful animals. I've never seen anything like these befoe


----------



## maremmakrauthause (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been spinning since the late 1980's. I usually knit shrugs, shawls or afghans. I have done socks. I am planning to make some sweaters this year.

I have dyed yarn (wool mostly) with natural dyes and chemical.

I started spinning as "therapy" for my stressful job. 

I am happy to see there are alot of spinners who are part of this forum.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Oh how lucky you all are. I would love to spin but no wheel. I keep looking. Where do you find the spining wheels...


I got mine from "The Woolery" in Frankfort, KY. They have a website too. My sweet husband drove me up there and we spent two nights so I could have a day at The Woolery learning to spin and picking out a wheel. It was an all day drive from Central Mississippi to Central Kentucky. I'm a fortunate woman to have such a good man.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Oh how lucky you all are. I would love to spin but no wheel. I keep looking. Where do you find the spining wheels...


You can find wheels online, simply type in "spinning wheels for sale", you should find more than enough to choose from. If you would prefer a specific site, I recommend Paradise Fibers, they carry a large selection of wheels, spindles, fiber and other spinning supplies. All available mail order, they even have a spinners dream, their fiber club. Depending which option you choose, 3mos., 6 mos., or one year, you receive a 3 fiber selection in the mail (mine comes every month!). Sometimes it is rare breed wool, or alpaca, or camel, silk blend, merino, last month I got 6 oz of yak down! I can't wait to blend that with some merino or blue faced leichester! Anyway, I digress, they have a very nice selection and prompt delivery! Check them out.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!!! Those have got to be the cutest sheep I have ever seen! If those aren't and inspiration for a knitted lamb, I don't know what would be.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

larlie said:


> My very early on results, the pink one being my first spinning efforts. I though the colouring of the spinning may disguise the weirdly uneven spinning. Today, I quite like that little scarf. :thumbup:


In a yarn shop you would pay a lot of money for fun yarn like that! Well done!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

heather.kearins said:


> Love this art yarn! I had to learn how to spin when I purchased a tourism business where we had HUGE German Angora Rabbits. I had to shear them every three months so I took the time to spin the beautiful fibre. I purchased a Majacraft Suzie wheel (I now have two of them) in the mid nineties and I now spin all types of wool and fibres and I have quite a neat little business going. I am lucky enough to be able to get all types of sheep fleece so I wash, card then spin and dye right from the raw product. I love my spinning and knitting!


That has got to be the biggest angora rabbit I have ever seen! You say you shear your rabbits, I have seen spinners who spin directly from the rabbit. They sit with the rabbit in their lap, pluck and spin. However in your case, I think that would be impossible!! They are huge.


----------



## Maryanne E. Brown (Oct 23, 2013)

You can get a supported spindle which is what I am learning on. In fact the woman teaching me tells all her students to do that. She has a video on her Facebook site. It is Lagniappe Farm Alpacas and she is in the VA Shenandoah Valley. They spin every Wednesday afternoon in Orange VA at the Art's Center.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I want one of those precious sheep for a pet! I guess I WOULD learn to spin if I had one! 

This thread continues to be so interesting and enlightening for even non-spinners, such as myself. Keep going! Do hope you get your spinners' section!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Those sheep are cool but when I opened the link it is in a foreign language. I have seen spinning wheels and looms on craigslist before under the crafts section.


----------



## Aurri (Jul 1, 2011)

I wish I were your neighbor ... I want to learn to spin but I've got a disability involving the spinal cord - and both arms are affected. Anyway I taught myself to hand knit and machine knit. I have a TOYOTA Bulky in the other room but haven't yet made time to set it up. I got myself into felting wool a while ago - made several items which I plan to sell - and I still have a decent amount of merino roving. I made a drop spindle and it's ready to go, but I'v not got the courage to begin - yet. Online I search youtube.com for instructions ... but it ends there. Anyway ... if I can find someone to spin my roving ... that may well be my best option. I'm hoping to learn here ... have a beautiful day everyone!!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Gingamgal said:


> Have you tried "pre-drafting"? If you strip your roving down to very narrow strips then draft it a bit before you start spinning it should help. Then you don't have to struggle trying to do it all while spinning.


Yes I do pre-drafting but not as narrow as you say it should be, I will give it a try. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> I am an old timer I guess, been spinning for near 40 years now. I have tried just about everything and have found I cannot spin dryer lint. I am one of the rare spinners that is not impressed with Merino wool, I detest "super wash wool". Love to spin cotton right off the seed into a thread fine enough to go through a sewing needle. I prefer natural colors, but I do dye my wool occasionally. Not much is safe in my home if it can be spun. I do spin for others on commission. I have a 200 year old Great Wheel, a Country Craftsman, a Jensen, 2 Ashfords, a Louet, an electric Babe, a book Charka and a couple of wheels that my sons made for me. So far I have found that the Country Craftsman has a problem with the band jumping off, I am to short for the Jensen, the Ashfords "walk" as you spin, the Babe has a problem keeping the electrical cord in the socket because of the vibration, but I love my Louet. If I had to pick just a couple of wools to spin as my favorites I would choose Romney and the Blue Faced Leicester. I have raised angora goats, angora rabbits, various breeds of sheep, llamas, alpacas, guanacos, just to name a few of my fiber animals. I spin with wheels, support spindles and a drop spindle,


Either some non-slip rug underlayment or the stuff you put in cabinets to keep dishes from sliding, or a cut up mousepad under the legs of your Ashfords (or any other wheel that "walks") will keep it in place.

I was going to ask how you liked the Babe electric, but if it unplugs itself, I'll pass.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

not enough yarn said:


> TLL I live 3 hours east of Duluth. years ago I was talking to my MIL about SOME DAY getting sheep and learning to spin. I have 3 years worth of fleece stored up and FINALLY found someone local who washes,cards and spins. When you live in a very rural area getting help can be hard. Also found a new yarn shop 45 minutes away who has alpaca yarn that I heard she spins.Haven't had time to go check it out yet but on my to do list. The garden is almost done so free time YES! Right after I clean 3 chicken coops and finish a bunch of dish cloths for the church bazaar.Also when MIL bought me the sheep I was still working full time.


We are also in the middle of no where in southern MN with a couple of chicken coops and some calves...no sheep yet though or fleece or a wheel. That is all in the researching stage. How did you decide which wheel works best for you?


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

TLL I didn't as I said in my fist post both of my wheels and drum carder are gifts from my MIL.The one wheel is a traveler and the other is the more old fashioned kind. When MIL was here (she lives 10 and a half hours away)she was showing me how to ply as she said that would get me a feel for it but the day she was showing me it was 95 degrees out. Wool and hot weather don't go together also didn't help as my hands were chapped from garden work(hate wearing gloves). I have not done anything with them as she went home and just a week ago I found someone local who spins to give me help. I'm more of a watch and learn then have someone verbally tell me how to do it. This is my THIS winters project a gift to myself.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

not enough yarn said:


> TLL I didn't as I said in my fist post both of my wheels and drum carder are gifts from my MIL.The one wheel is a traveler and the other is the more old fashioned kind. When MIL was here (she lives 10 and a half hours away)she was showing me how to ply as she said that would get me a feel for it but the day she was showing me it was 95 degrees out. Wool and hot weather don't go together also didn't help as my hands were chapped from garden work(hate wearing gloves). I have not done anything with them as she went home and just a week ago I found someone local who spins to give me help. I'm more of a watch and learn then have someone verbally tell me how to do it. This is my THIS winters project a gift to myself.


That's right. I remember now. Sorry. Enjoy your new project!


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Gingamgal said:


> In a yarn shop you would pay a lot of money for fun yarn like that! Well done!


I spent hours learning how to spin my ART YARNS.


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

Heather.kearins, your yarn is stunning, I hope mine will be as beautiful one day


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

I am a spinner also, as my avatar suggests. I have been spinning for almost 30 years. I do spinning demonstrations and also teach. I have three wheels a Lendrum, Majacraft Suzie and a Majacraft Little Gem. I meet every week with friends who also spin and I also run a spinning group which meets once a month. I belong to the Online Guild of Weavers, Spinners and Dyers. I knit and sometimes weave with my handspun but that doesn't stop me from purchasing commercial yarns. I am currently spinning silk.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Fascinating subject.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I definitely will learn how to spin. I'm so fascinated by this craft. I also would like to learn to weave. But first, I need to improve my knitting skills. I'm really good at crochet, been doing it off and on for 40 years, since I was a child, but just learned to knit a year ago. Spinning is on my list for next year.

I think it would be great to have a section dedicated to spinning.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> My poor spinning wheel has been collecting dust that past little bit, but I love doing it. I have an Ashford, but there are a lot of new wheels that peak my interest, I would love to have an electric carder to experiment with some batts. I love to spin alpaca and have some nice wools as well and a little silk. I've not tried bamboo. Our local yarn store now has a fiber night and is stocking some spinning supplies and doing some classes. I hope it catches on here. I have a beautiful drop spindle. I have to admit, I never really got the hang of it and don't really see the benefit of starting on one. I know you learn to draft, but a wheel is another whole experience in my mind... It is a very meditative and relaxing thing to do and fun to play with different techniques and fibers.


HI DREAMWEAVER!!!!! So good to have you back to the forum!!!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

not me


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

What a great idea! A spinning section. I knit and crochet and have a 4 harness weaving loom, though I haven't done much on it. I stated with the drop spindle and then on to an Ashford traveller wheel. Love it. I have since asked for got another ashford for Christmas from my boys. I have a lot of difftern flyers and bobbins large and small for them. I keep one traveller setup for lace spinning. I have spun alpaca, wool(puchared from local wool pool and The Woolery and Fiber Paradise,) Silk from Treenway silk.com 

I belong to a local spinning group and we have a natural dye workshop once a year. Have used Goldenrod, jewel weed, queenanne lace, blue indigo, butternuts and black walnutsand many more. Also have used Kool Aid but that was a seperate workshop. 

I have knitted gifts for the family from my spinning and happy to say they have loved the gifts.


----------



## saundra51 (Jul 18, 2011)

I am a knitter and a drop spindle spinner. Met a woman at my LYS that was giving a beginning weaving class. Turned out she lived not far from me and I was able to visit her studio and I became an instant free slave. I helped with dying, picking stuff out of a fleece and just in general being a fly on the wall. I bought a drop spindle and have spun a 2 ply yarn. I am living in Guatemala at present on a boat and left my spindle at home, which I really regret now. But, it has in general opened up a whole new love for fiber for me. So when my sailing days are over, I plan on getting back to spinning and weaving and working with felting, also. Of course, never giving up my love for knitting.


----------



## teasipper (Jul 12, 2011)

So interesting to hear from you spinners out there. I spin on a majacraft little jem, evev take it camping with me. Such a great time to spin outside in the fall of the year as the leaves are turning to wonderful beautiful colors. So peaceful as the birds are singing to entertain. 
I buy a raw fleece, wash it, drum card it, spin it, dye it, then knit into the finish product. What fun knowing a sheep, llama, or alpaca has given up their fiber but my enjoyment and warmth.
I do not have animals but have several family or friends willing to share or sell the fiber or wool to me. 
If I tier of one part of this art, I can jump to another and still play. Always much to finish and not enough time, even in retirement.
Such a wonderful hobby.!!!


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm trying to teach myself drop spindling there are very few resources where I live & I can't travel much. I've been online but everyone seems to have a different approach. Someone gave me some raw Angora goat fiber, I'm having a hard time preparing it. I would love a spinning section


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is fresh off the wheel, some more silk with beads. I love how the color came out. I dyed it also. I think I have the hang of this!!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful yarn! I am toying with the idea of raising silkworms IF I ever learn to use my wheel. I do have a yard full of mulberry trees to feed the little critters.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

"I think I have the hang of this!!"... quoting Cookie



Uh, I guess!!! Ya think?!?! LOL WOW! All I can say is that your yarn is gorgeous.

It is amazing as is, but you have a knack of adding just the right accoutrements to make the yarn particularly stunning. I loved the silver thread running through your last yarn and these beads are subtle, but really add something special to the yarn!

Thanks for posting! Your yarns are very inspirational for a new spinner like myself!!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Amy, it's beautiful!! You really got it!! Your pink is absolutely perfect.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> "I think I have the hang of this!!"... quoting Cookie
> 
> Uh, I guess!!! Ya think?!?! LOL WOW! All I can say is that your yarn is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed!


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

That silk yarn is beautiful! I have some silk caps sitting here and you have now inspired me to do something with them.
I have several angora spinning orders to fill before I make a start on the silk and I also have spun wool here to dye.....
Oh, for some more hours in my days!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

not enough yarn said:


> Those sheep are cool but when I opened the link it is in a foreign language. I have seen spinning wheels and looms on craigslist before under the crafts section.


At the top of the page, there is a button to click that will translate the page into English.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you're thinking about buying a spinning wheel, the best suggestion I can make is to talk to Susan McFarland from Susan's Fiber Shop.

http://www.susansfibershop.com/wheels.htm

I've met her at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, and have seen her selling elsewhere.

First of all, Susan knows all about how to do it all. Spinning, carding, combing, everything. She's an expert. She sells almost all brands of wheels, and she frequently has used wheels. I've watched her help customers find the best wheel for them, not the most expensive wheel she could sell them.

You can call her or email her and tell her your situation and level of expertise, and she can help you find a wheel that will be the best for you. You can either call her, or send me a PM if you have trouble learning to use your wheel. She can also find some fiber that is well prepared and will be easy to learn to spin with.

If you buy off of ebay, you have no guarantee that the person who's selling you a wheel even has a clue how to spin or if their wheel works. I've seen wheels advertised as a wheel that the owner spun lots of yarn on, but the wheel is assembled in such a way that it would be impossible to spin yarn on. So, you could easily get something that doesn't work at all.


----------



## Polly's Mum (Nov 7, 2012)

Once, many years ago, I bought some beautifully spun dark brown wool. It was fine and even enough to go th rough my Passap knitting machine, so I made a jersey for my 16 yr. old son, BUT, I could see I was running out,so contacted the original spinner for some more, but there was no more!What to do? I went to our local wool store, (fleeces) and chose a dark brown one, then bought a little kit set. Thumbelina spinning wheel, made it up, stained it badly,as I was too impatient to wait to put more coats of varnish on it, taught myself to spin, and spun enough to carry on with the jersey. BUT, it was a slightly different brown to the first lot, so I took it all off the machine at chest level, and proceeded to knit it up by hand, using a white wool for a snowflake pattern to link the two browns together. It looked lovely! 
Then my son, put it on to wear to an evening of ten pin bowling with his friend. Unfortunately, he had barely got away from picking up his friend, down the highway, when a car came towards him, failed to take the slight curve in an otherwise straight road, and ploughed. Right into the driver's. Door, smashing m y son's elbow, and breaking his u paper arm. (That all took months to fix, with son in a body plaster for a long time!) We went to visit h I'm in hospital and I was presented with his bag of clothes, and there was the New Jersey, roughly cut right up one side and down a sleeve, and completely ruined! He had worn it just that once!!
I carried on spinning for my daughters and knitting all sorts of types of yarn u p on my Passap. It would have taken too long to have knitted it. They would have been grown up before they got their clothes! 
If you are going to be an avid spinner, you need to become a weaver too. The books say that in the old days it took 5 spinners to keep one weaver supplied. I have knitted several blankets ( good to do in the winter time) and for the last 15 years have worked on an Ashford Traveller, and bought an electric wheel from them to save my knees when plying the wool.
By the way, my son is now 52years old. 20 yrs. younger than me!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

It took 5 spinners on a drop spindle to keep a weaver supplied. A drop spindle is different than a wheel.

I should also ask if you've ever warped a loom? That's at least half the work right there.


----------



## spunewe (Mar 25, 2013)

I love the things you've knitted from your hand spun yarn. I too am a spinner, over twenty years now. I spin, weave, felt (by hand and needle), I've dyed my own wool with kool aid, acid dyes and I've used walnuts. I've spun a variety of fibers. Dog, which I love, all kinds of wool, angora, which I use to raise angora rabbits. Mohair, had two angora goats Gertrude and Tillie. I took a class on exotic fibers years ago. In fact I took a lot of different classes years ago. I love doing all of these things. I'm finally retirering at the end of December. So hopefully I can get back to some of these things that I love to do


----------



## spunewe (Mar 25, 2013)

By the way this is not an angora rabbit. This is Patches, he's a lion head rabbit. All my angora's passed on years ago, naturally.


----------



## Polly's Mum (Nov 7, 2012)

I HAVE warped looms! One I have is as big as a fourposter-bed and to change the pattern of the heddles I have to crawl underneath it and work through a maze (a forest) of strings hanging down and holding up (or down) the treadles.
I have made a 9'long verandah mat using plastic coloured garden strings as warp and cutting down and spinning bread-bags for the weft. The Spinning Guild ladies would bring me all their bread-bags which I cut in a spiral and glued each one one together till I had enough to spin and wind into a very large ball. It lasted 10 years- as long as the big farm dog Tammy, who used to scratch at it every day. Then I made a great King-sized mohair (mainly) blanket for a daughter who wanted one in Raspberry-red. I had to dye all the yarns I could lay my hands on in second-hand shops and sales, they all got dyed watermelon pink, to go with the large cone of pink mohair for weaving with. I did double-weave on the loom (book in hand all the time) but made the biggest mistake of trying to use all sorts of fibres in the same warp. It was a nightmare!! Trying to get all 434 warps pulled tight to the same tension, when some were more elastic than others!! I must have re-tightened every warp a dozen times!! BUT it turned out lovely! 
I finally have that same big loom set with the treadles waiting for me to warp it, in a multicoloured pattern I want to do to make a jacket, but 19 years have passed while my husband got cancer and had to retire from farming, (but Praise the Lord, he is better now, then I got asthma because of stress-(I didn;t think I was stressed, but my body knew it!) and then the last 4 years with BAD sinus trouble caused by my top teeth decaying at the tips, so finally after persuading the dentist they needed to come out, the job has been done, my new dentures are in, (Its still a bit too tender to bite properly) but I have my get-up-and-go is coming back!! Praise the Lord for that!! Meantime, I got older!


----------



## Polly's Mum (Nov 7, 2012)

I forgot to add. I also love flowers, and the garden is screaming at me all the time to pull weeds and cut stuff back. I have to learn to ignore it. Its springtime here in N.Z.and all the flowers are coming in to bloom and when my husband mows the lawns, it looks lovely, weeds and all !!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

plumhurricane said:


> I'm trying to teach myself drop spindling there are very few resources where I live & I can't travel much. I've been online but everyone seems to have a different approach. Someone gave me some raw Angora goat fiber, I'm having a hard time preparing it. I would love a spinning section


Mohair is very slippery. Once washed (sink of warm water, put the locks in a lingerie bag or in the leg of a pantyhose, some wool wash, let it soak and then lift out from the bottom and let it dry--wool washes generally don't need to be rinsed out, but detergent or shampoo do, use a little white vinegar in the rinse to get the suds out, it can felt, but it is far more difficult to felt than wool is), I'd suggest blending it on cards with some wool, maybe 50/50 to make it easier to spin. Straight it can take a lot of twist to hold together.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

lostarts said:


> If you're thinking about buying a spinning wheel, the best suggestion I can make is to talk to Susan McFarland from Susan's Fiber Shop.
> 
> http://www.susansfibershop.com/wheels.htm
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Miki1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, I bought a drop spindle at a craft fair 2 years ago and learned to spin with some wool from a sheep that I met and I never looked back. I have also recently dipped my toe into the dye bath, so to speak, and dyed some BFL/silk that I spun and plied. No looking back now![/quote]

Isn't it wonderful how different wool sorts plyed / carded together can turn out different colours from one colour bath?


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

thank you mousepotato, I was scared to wash it but now I'll give it a try


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Polly's Mum, you have my sincere respect!

I had a 24 inch rigid heddle loom that I HATED to warp. I disliked it so much that I gave it to my daughter, and she didn't like it, either, and is planning to give it back to me.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

plumhurricane, I'd recommend that you get some good, high quality, well-prepared, medium grade wool to learn on. It may cost a bit, but you won't be giving yourself a handicap before you even start.

You need to learn the easiest way possible, and you also need to learn what well-prepared wool is like, because someday, you may be preparing it yourself.

I'd also recommend that you start with a support spindle of some sort. People are going to get tired of hearing this, but I learned on a Navajo spindle, and I really think that's the best way. A Navajo spindle is SO versatile! You can spin supper bulky singles on it, or you can spin really fine lace yarn, or anything in between. If you want to spin fine yarn, I've recently seen a Tibetan spindle, and they seem really efficient and look like they'd be easy to learn on. I'm considering getting one. They'd be easy to carry around, too.

When I learned, I sat down with the spindle, and had someone telling me what to do, and just started spinning. On the other hand, I've spun with a lot of different spindles, and a lot of different wheels, and I'm still struggling with drop spindles. I think learning with a drop spindle is giving yourself a big and unnecessary handicap.


----------



## KathywithaK (Jan 28, 2013)

I took up spinning after taking up knitting a few years ago (I have all my grandmother's knitting needles). I joined a spinning guild, but it seems I have too many knitting projects that keep me from spinning. It's great therapy and my retirement hobby(ies).


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

I have been spinning sheep wool for almost 40 years I am now diversifying into Alpaca. WE have recently moved from Queensland, Australia to live in Greenmeadows near Napier, New Zealand and would like to meet up with other spinners in the area on a casual, social basis when our house renovations are completed. I also would like to see a spinning and woolcrafting section in K.P


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

lostarts said:


> plumhurricane, I'd recommend that you get some good, high quality, well-prepared, medium grade wool to learn on. It may cost a bit, but you won't be giving yourself a handicap before you even start.
> 
> You need to learn the easiest way possible, and you also need to learn what well-prepared wool is like, because someday, you may be preparing it yourself.
> 
> ...


While I agree with you that a well prepared wool is the best thing to learn with, nearly any spindle can be used in a supported fashion, in fact that's how I show new spindlers how to start, by resting the point of their spindle on a table top and not worry about suspending it until they have the mechanics of snapping the spindle and drafting the wool. However, I disagree that starting with a spindle is not a good idea.

Not everyone can spin on a wheel, and not everyone can handle a spindle, but drafting and controlling twist doesn't change from spindle to wheel, and that's what needs to be learned. Aside from this, spindles are far more widely available and affordable for many people than wheels are. To say nothing of portability. I hate to see wheel spinners disparage spindle spinners and vice versa. Too many spinners do that, when far more than not can spin on both. Your statement surprized me coming so close to your comment on Tibetan spindles, which are supported spindles. My collection of spindles far outnumbers my wheels, but I spin on most of them (I was going to say all of them, but I have a Schact boat anchor one that I absolutely dread using, so I don't) and one can spin nearly any grist yarn on more than one weight spindle, although I wouldn't bother to try to spin a worsted weight type yarn on my little Spider Turkish spindle. Spindles are the entry drug of choice for many spinners.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

painthoss said:


> So many multi-talented people on KP! It's so interesting reading all these stories.
> 
> I taught myself to spin on a drop spindle in the early 80's. Living in a house way out near the Blue Ridge mountains, I had a lot of time on my hands in the winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

I had written:
Then I bought a Louet S10, but it doesn't get much use as I like finer yarns and that little beast pulls too hard. It's great for plying, though.

And Gingamgal responded: 
Have you tried adjusting the tension? The little flat topped finger screw beside the orafice. Try backing it off a bit and see if that doesn't help.


My friend, I took that little flat topped finger screw clean OFF the mother of all. It just dangles from its little leather hanger, feeling conspicuous. The bobbin-led tension is still too much for finer yarns. For me, anyway. 

Thank you for your suggestion. 
Ph


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks for the advice. I started spinning last year with some alpaca roving I bought whilst in Oregon, then I broke my left shoulder & have only recently started spinning again. I think I will stick with the drop spindle as I notice several people have mentioned they are having difficulty with a wheel due physical impairments. I actually spun some of the alpaca today & was pleased with the results. Can anyone recommend a good YouTube site? There seem to be so many. Thanks


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I really can't recall the reason I fell down the hole to being a spinner. I have been spinning for the last 10 years and own 2 Kromski wheels a Minstrel and a Sonata and also a Roberta e-spinner. I spindle spin mostly on supported spindles and spin cotton on a Tahkli spindle and a book Charkha and this year raised some of my own cotton to spin. I do a lot of contract spinning and knitting mostly for Alpaca Farms and take my Sonata and do demos when ever I have the opportunity. My spinning has taken me from the raw fleece all the way to the prepared yarns along with dyeing with various products. I spin because it allows me to have beautiful yarns for spinning and weaving I might not be able to afford otherwise.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> While I agree with you that a well prepared wool is the best thing to learn with, nearly any spindle can be used in a supported fashion, in fact that's how I show new spindlers how to start, by resting the point of their spindle on a table top and not worry about suspending it until they have the mechanics of snapping the spindle and drafting the wool. However, I disagree that starting with a spindle is not a good idea.
> 
> Not everyone can spin on a wheel, and not everyone can handle a spindle, but drafting and controlling twist doesn't change from spindle to wheel, and that's what needs to be learned. Aside from this, spindles are far more widely available and affordable for many people than wheels are. To say nothing of portability. I hate to see wheel spinners disparage spindle spinners and vice versa. Too many spinners do that, when far more than not can spin on both. Your statement surprized me coming so close to your comment on Tibetan spindles, which are supported spindles. My collection of spindles far outnumbers my wheels, but I spin on most of them (I was going to say all of them, but I have a Schact boat anchor one that I absolutely dread using, so I don't) and one can spin nearly any grist yarn on more than one weight spindle, although I wouldn't bother to try to spin a worsted weight type yarn on my little Spider Turkish spindle. Spindles are the entry drug of choice for many spinners.


What I _said_ was, "I'd also recommend that you start with a support spindle of some sort."

You didn't quite say it, but you seem to have gotten the impression that I was recommending that a new spinner _not_ start with a spindle. While I, personally, find _drop_ spindles far more difficult than support spindles, I was recommending a support spindle as a place for beginners to start.

Did you think I was recommending against starting with a spindle, or am I misreading what you wrote?

Actually, I have a small drop spindle that I made from 12 inches of dowel and a wooden toy wheel with a small hook in the end that stays by my wheel. I use it to spin about a yard of so of singles in the fiber I'm going to spin to use as a leader when I begin with a new yarn.

I haven't tried a Tibetan spindle yet, but found one I really like on Etsy, and tomorrow, when I actually have some money, I'm going to buy it if it's still available.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> I really can't recall the reason I fell down the hole to being a spinner. I have been spinning for the last 10 years and own 2 Kromski wheels a Minstrel and a Sonata and also a Roberta e-spinner. I spindle spin mostly on supported spindles and spin cotton on a Tahkli spindle and a book Charkha and this year raised some of my own cotton to spin. I do a lot of contract spinning and knitting mostly for Alpaca Farms and take my Sonata and do demos when ever I have the opportunity. My spinning has taken me from the raw fleece all the way to the prepared yarns along with dyeing with various products. I spin because it allows me to have beautiful yarns for spinning and weaving I might not be able to afford otherwise.


Yes, luxury _fibers_ are much cheaper than finished yarn of the same fiber. You can have much better yarn that way.

And you can have custom matching yarn. You could spin some of the fiber into a boucle, and the rest into a smooth yarn for ribbing on edges. Or you could spin a solid color yarn, and a matching yarn in multicolors out of some of the fiber that was used for the solid.

The possibilities are endless!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

lostarts said:


> What I _said_ was, "I'd also recommend that you start with a support spindle of some sort."
> 
> You didn't quite say it, but you seem to have gotten the impression that I was recommending that a new spinner _not_ start with a spindle. While I, personally, find _drop_ spindles far more difficult than support spindles, I was recommending a support spindle as a place for beginners to start.
> 
> ...


Yes, I did read that as you recommending that one not begin on a spindle.

I, myself, am not fond of Navaho spindles, probably because I can't sit comfortably with them. I do show new spindlers to start out by balancing their spindles on a tabletop or, for top whorl spindles, in a cereal bowl from the leader while they practice drafting from attenuated top. Too many worries about dropping the spindle keep folks from progressing.

I have a Forrester Tibetan spindle, spins very nicely. Whose spindle are you looking at?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Yes, I did read that as you recommending that one not begin on a spindle.
> 
> I, myself, am not fond of Navaho spindles, probably because I can't sit comfortably with them. I do show new spindlers to start out by balancing their spindles on a tabletop or, for top whorl spindles, in a cereal bowl from the leader while they practice drafting from attenuated top. Too many worries about dropping the spindle keep folks from progressing.
> 
> I have a Forrester Tibetan spindle, spins very nicely. Whose spindle are you looking at?


I don't know where you think you read it, but I never recommended that a new spinner NOT start on a spindle. I did recommend a supported spindle rather than a drop spindle, but I never recommended that a beginner not start on a spindle.

Maybe you're thinking of something someone else said, or maybe you misunderstood, or just missed the "drop" part of drop spindle when I said a support spindle would be better. But my viewpoint is that a spindle is the way to start, so I never would have said it wasn't. Where did you read this?


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope we are NOT going to start a fight on here. Let's agree to disagree or say "enough" and let go at that! We have had such good responses I would hate to see things get ugly. We all have differing opinions of how to do things, and how we LIKE to do things. This is a place to learn from each other not a place for conflict over a mis-spoken word or misunderstood phrase. So PLEASE let it go at that! Spinning is supposed to bring us together not cause conflict.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Gingamgal said:


> I hope we are NOT going to start a fight on here. Let's agree to disagree or say "enough" and let go at that! We have had such good responses I would hate to see things get ugly. We all have differing opinions of how to do things, and how we LIKE to do things. This is a place to learn from each other not a place for conflict over a mis-spoken word or misunderstood phrase. So PLEASE let it go at that! Spinning is supposed to bring us together not cause conflict.


I'm glad, for one, that mousepotato asked because I also had drawn the impression that Lostarts ended by recommending against starting with a spindle, contradicting her initial recommendation.

I went back and re-read, and read the ensuing discussion, and speaking only for myself here, I see that my misunderstanding arose because I group supported spindles and drop spindles together in my mind, and therefore missed the point of Lostart's very informed recommendation.

I am very grateful for this thread.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm sorry.

I'm a spinner, and I had no idea that a person could read "drop spindle" and "support spindle" and think "spindle" with no distinction between them. 

Thinking back, though, I noticed that most non-spinners seem always to say "drop spindle" as though there isn't any other kind.

I didn't mean to cause any confusion, and I thought I was being clear.

To review: there are two major kinds of spindles: DROP spindles, and SUPPORT spindles.

A DROP spindle must be absolutely perfect in weight for what you're doing at the moment or it will cause lots of frustration and difficulty. As an experienced spinner, I sometimes use a drop spindle for an extremely limited project, but they still are irritating and difficult. Probably the fact that it's less versatile was an advantage during the Middle Ages because it forces you to spin consistently. Each DROP spindle seems to have a very narrow range of yarns it will spin without causing a problem. And you can spin while walking.

A SUPPORT spindle is much more forgiving and easy to learn on because the weight doesn't have to be absolutely perfect for what you're doing at the moment. They are much easier to learn on. A specific SUPPORT spindle can spin a wider range of yarns, but you can't spin and walk with one.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

lostarts said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I'm a spinner, and I had no idea that a person could read "drop spindle" and "support spindle" and think "spindle" with no distinction between them.
> 
> ...


Actually, you were being clear, it was me who created the confusion for myself. I've never used a supported spindle, and so to me they seem outre. Having read your post, I am eager to try one now. Thank you again for sharing your experience and knowledge.

Thinking back to the NJ Fiber Festival, where many vendors were trying to sell spindles and fiber, I don't recall seeing any supported spindles or kits for them. One booth had racks of gorgeous spindles that were very hard to use, having no way to start your cop, or to keep it in place. Talk about eye candy. All these would-be spinners were trying to learn on them and not having an easy time. I've been drop-spindle spinning for years, and I was having trouble and getting annoyed.

Doesn't seem like a smart way to sell spindles. People were attracted by vendors walking around spinning, and wanted to learn to do that, but then the spindle design made the technique even more challenging.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, painthoss!

Earlier in this thread, I was looking on YouTube for a video to demonstrate how to use a Navajo spindle, and ran across a video for a Tibetan spindle.






I had never even heard of a Tibetan spindle before, but was amazed and enchanted by how well this one works, and how good the spinner is with it. I was so enthused that I went and looked on Etsy, and sure enough, there were a lot of Tibetan spindles for sale.

I already have a really nice spinning bowl, but have been looking for a support spindle to use with it, and found one that I ordered this morning. The listing calls it a Tibetan spindle, but I think it's a bit more like an Orenburg spindle (Russian lace spindle). I love that the bottom of it has a good, strong metal point for it to spin on. I'm going to attach the photo from the listing after I publish this.

There were some other spindles that I've fallen in love with, too. This one is really more of a Russian lace spindle:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/153455486/merry-supported-spindle-made-to-order?ref=favs_view_1

But this is the one that I _really_ love! This is closer to what seems to be the Tibetan style, with a larger, heavier whorl:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/166433736/eowyn-in-tulipwood-supported-spindle?ref=favs_view_2

Those last two are a bit more pricy, and I _think_ the last one is more pricy because the bowl may be included. If things go well with the one I ordered, I am probably going to contact the maker about that last one.

So, I'm going to send this and then try to add the photo.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Thanks, painthoss!
> 
> Earlier in this thread, I was looking on YouTube for a video to demonstrate how to use a Navajo spindle, and ran across a video for a Tibetan spindle.
> 
> ...


Thank you-wow-there is so much eye candy on that site>>

who would think to put a ball bearing under a spindle to spin easier and faster-and who think to place crystals and dress up a spindle-love them- I just wish they were in my country -now I may have to pay huge postage to covet my very own lol

"they are all magic" and look like fun to use


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Dang. My year long spinning of laceweight yarn would have gone much quicker and easier if I had done it on a supported spindle. We don't know what our blind spots are until they are shown to us. I need a Tibetan spindle. And a Navajo.

I would have said that you can't deny the coolness factor of being able to walk and spin, but the efficiency and productivity outweigh coolth.

I do love this thread. I've learned so much.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm learning a lot, too.

Another kind of support spindle is an Akha spindle.

I just found a YouTube video of a different spindle that's just like an Akha spindle. It's just the technique that's different. The spindle and some of the technique is like Akha, but I've never seen it done with a stationary distaff before.

If you're looking for a spindle to learn on, I thought you might be interested.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I think you are correct, the Eowyn spindle is more in the Tibetan style, and the one you have chosen is more Russian (I have Russian spindles from Russia, very light, very fast, but have not found any American made spindles of the same quality of technique--too heavy, although beautifully made). I am now going to sulk, I want one of those now. Possibly Frodo, since we share a birthday, although I don't use supported spindles much, I prefer my suspended ones.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so glad the confusion has ended! And that we have solved the issue! We all have so much to learn from one another, and this is such a great place to learn. I hope we can continue learning and sharing our spinning experiences.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.interweavestore.com/spinning-magazines-spin-off
This is a place to find information magazines on spinning. Spin off is a great magazine for learning to spin.

And here is another place to purchase Roving from.
http://halcyonyarn.com/fibers.html

I know I am always looking to find information and places to purchase Roving and spinning supplies.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

watsie said:


> http://www.interweavestore.com/spinning-magazines-spin-off
> This is a place to find information magazines on spinning. Spin off is a great magazine for learning to spin.
> 
> And here is another place to purchase Roving from.
> ...


You may also want to take a look here: http://plymagazine.com/ for a new magazine on spinning edited by Jaycee Boggs. Very hands on,, very spinner to spinner.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

mousepotato said:


> You may also want to take a look here: http://plymagazine.com/ for a new magazine on spinning edited by Jaycee Boggs. Very hands on,, very spinner to spinner.


Thank you I just ordered this one as it looked to have even more information than Spin-Off.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow! This thread is fun, informative, and _expensive._

I changed the order for the Tibetan spindle and am actually getting a different one, whose photo I'll add to this.

Then, I thought about what I was going to spin on it, and decided I wanted silk. But then, what would I make with the silk?

My daughter was interested in Viking runes as a means of divination, and I had thought about buying her a set of runes for Christmas. I did a quick search for runes, and found some really beautiful ones for over $50, and decided that was too expensive. I kept searching, and found some available on eBay for $13.99 each, plus shipping. I ordered a set of clear quartz crystal ones for myself, and a set of amethyst ones for my daughter.

I have a set of sodalite runes, but always wanted a set of clear quartz. And amethyst is my daughters favorite stone. But those flourite ones are SO pretty!

Then, I went back to Etsy, and ordered some light blue silk to make a bag for my runes, and two different shades of lavender to make bags for runes for my daughter. They had two different shades, and I'm going to make a bag of each color, and then a bag with two ply yarn with each ply one of the colors. I'll make up my mind which one(s) I like best later.

Probably next month I'll get another set for her that I saw in flourite that was all the purple shades.


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link to Ply Magazine. I love my Spin-Off, but wanted to see what Ply was like. I added a picture of some of my yarn I spun from my animals. Brown is one of my least favorite colors. I like the greys and blacks better. I send some of my better alpaca fiber to Vermont where the lady does blends of wool and mohair from her animals and does some dyes also. I get it back in some awesome roving.


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the links to those magazines. Wish you could preview them somehow. I know some of you spinners dye too, do you dye the roving before or after you spin it? I have some natural dyes I'm dying to try


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I am a spinner - 2 years. We have our own alpacas and their fiber if my preference. I have just begun to blend with wool and other fibers. Have been dyeing fiber and yarn for several years. I learned to spin with the alpaca, even though some people said that it was best to begin with wool. I have never mastered the drop or support spindle, but I love the wheel. I am also a distributor for Spinolution wheels.
Yes, it would be great to have a forum for spinners. I would love to connect with other spinners.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I got a reply from admin, and the basic response was that we could have a user administered site here, but we would have to monitor and advertise it ourself.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

WOW! I love this thread. You guys are all so good. I"m hoping to spin as good as you all.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm so happy about this thread!! I just started spinning in August 2013. I purchased my first wheel in September and I'm enjoying every minute of it. I joined an spinning group that meets once a month in the same town I live in(how convenient). Here is my latest yarn I finished up last night, it is a 50% wool, 50% soysilk blend and I added a thin strand of Mylar.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Gingamgal said:


> I got a reply from admin, and the basic response was that we could have a user administered site here, but we would have to monitor and advertise it ourself.


What, exactly would the responsibility for it entail? Would just one person have to take responsibility, or would it be two or three people?

And I don't understand the advertise part.

Would this be a separate category, like the machine knitting?


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Cookie61868 said:


> I'm so happy about this thread!! I just started spinning in August 2013. I purchased my first wheel in September and I'm enjoying every minute of it. I joined an spinning group that meets once a month in the same town I live in(how convenient). Here is my latest yarn I finished up last night, it is a 50% wool, 50% soysilk blend and I added a thin strand of Mylar.


Here are two of my hand dyed wool Art Yarns and one hand dyed Angora yarn. The Art Yarn was a grey Romney wool, plyed with a very fine Merino wool thread and the Angora was white fibre from one of my own German Angora Rabbits. I used Ashford commercial dyes. This hat and scarf set is knitted with my own commercial angora/ merino yarn and hand spun art yarn.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Even though knitting is my passion I love to spin

By the way if you can get the first two copies of Ply grab them. I heard the first one sold out


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

plumhurricane said:


> Thanks for the links to those magazines. Wish you could preview them somehow. I know some of you spinners dye too, do you dye the roving before or after you spin it? I have some natural dyes I'm dying to try


I took a class with Jayce Boggs last year and finally learned how to chain ply well with her. One of my spinning guild members reported at our last meeting that she had been contracted by Interweave to provide some articles and possibly a book for them, but before she could be published they were sold to a new entity which cancelled it. She took all of her research and writing and photography and decided to publish Ply herself. This guild member was extremely impressed by the first issue (I'd love to find a copy of it) and brought it forward to the rest of us. I went to the website the next day and subscribed. I got the second issue within the week. All I can say is "Wow"! The articles are all contributed by her friends and readers, well expressed, and beautifully photographed. IMO, well worth the subscription price, which is a bit steeper than I expected, but have decided it was worth it.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Wow! This thread is fun, informative, and _expensive._
> 
> I changed the order for the Tibetan spindle and am actually getting a different one, whose photo I'll add to this.
> 
> ...


And I felt daring buying an ounce of Guanaco yesterday. I've got to find some silk to spin to ply it with. I know I have some around here.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

heather.kearins said:


> I spent hours learning how to spin my ART YARNS.


Heather: Those yarns are absolutely beautiful! Thank you for sharing. pj


----------



## AmandaDB (Nov 3, 2013)

Great to know that there are other spinners out there. My husband brought me an Ashford traveller last year and I have been hooked ever since. He then say an Ashford Joy at Wildest Wales it is wonderful to use. I have so far spun some Boniface Leicester . Shetland and best of all some alpaca. Just wish there were more hours in the day
Amanda  :thumbup:


----------



## AmandaDB (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful work
Amanda


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

lostarts said:


> What, exactly would the responsibility for it entail? Would just one person have to take responsibility, or would it be two or three people?
> 
> And I don't understand the advertise part.
> 
> Would this be a separate category, like the machine knitting?


I remember reading something about this sort of thing in the rules section or somewhere when I first joined. The only thing I remember about it was that I got the impression that only people who KNOW about the section can see it. So you have to let people know. It will not be visible on the daily newsletter update we get. It won't be like having a machine knitting section that everyone could see. I'm not sure how you'd advertise it, except that possibly you could put the link in this thread to alert its readers or start a new thread to invite people with the link there. I'm not sure, but I'm 99.9% sure that it will not be visible to anyone who is "not in the loop," so to speak.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

It seems to me like not having the section visible would defeat the purpose of the whole thing.

I was thinking that if there was a new section and somebody had to be responsible for it, that I might think about doing that, but making it invisible would make that not worthwhile.

I'm already a spinner, and looked at this thread out of idle curiosity, and it's been fun, and I've discovered a kind of spindle I never knew existed, and I'm getting a present for myself (a spindle and some silk), which is going to turn out to be a Christmas present for my daughter, once I make it with my present. That's all because of this thread.

I would think that having a spinning section would be most valuable to knitters who don't know how to spin, but are interested, because it would give them the opportunity to see how it's done, and that it doesn't have to cost $1,000 for a wheel to start. That's not going to happen if the section isn't even visible.

And it makes me feel like spinners are the poor relations that everybody's embarrassed by, so we have to be hidden.

I'll have to read through the rules again.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

I do some spinning, but not all the time, which explains why I'm not good at it.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, I read through the rules again, specifically the user managed sections.

Which leads me to ask, are there already sections on this forum that we can't see, and have no way of finding? Is it possible that there is already a spinning section? Is there any way to find these invisible sections?


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

There is a nice website called

SPINNING DAILY

it is associated with

KNITTING DAILY WEBSITE

they have wonderful info on spinning


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

lostarts said:


> It seems to me like not having the section visible would defeat the purpose of the whole thing.
> 
> I was thinking that if there was a new section and somebody had to be responsible for it, that I might think about doing that, but making it invisible would make that not worthwhile.
> 
> ...


I understand how you feel. I don't spin, but the thread has interested me, so I've been following it for the time being. I don't see why they have a problem with starting a new section. The only thing I can think of is that maybe they think if they let one group start one, then how do you say no to the next group, and it could get complicated.

I was thinking that since you all have done this thread and found out that there are more of you than you had thought, that maybe you could simplify things a bit by just starting more threads about specific topics in the main section. You could always start your new topic with the word "Spinning: (and then whatever the subject is)" and that would alert spinners to open that thread--would kind of catch their eye. And you could watch and bookmark the threads you were interested in. You all have covered A LOT of subjects in this one thread. If you had separate threads you could go back to check specifics you had been interested in more easily. Just an idea, but maybe someone will come along and volunteer to do whatever it takes to do that other thing, and maybe it won't be that hard to do it. Good luck to you!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

lostarts said:


> OK, I read through the rules again, specifically the user managed sections.
> 
> Which leads me to ask, are there already sections on this forum that we can't see, and have no way of finding? Is it possible that there is already a spinning section? Is there any way to find these invisible sections?


I think there ARE invisible threads going on, but I have no way of knowing for sure. Maybe you have to be invited? I didn't pay that much attention to it when I read it. I doubt there would already be a spinning section because surely someone in that section would have noticed this thread and would have been excited to invite all of you interesting, and many expert, people onto it!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

There's a machine knitter's section, and I don't think there are all that many people with knitting machines. I could be wrong about that.

But at the same time, I think that they need the section even more _because_ there are so few of them.

Maybe it's my perception, but spinning is common enough that I think a forum like this could use a section for it. It's not like we're thinking about a section on how to do sprang, or lucet. If you go to any of the fiber fests, you'll find lots of people who spin.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I typed SPINNING in the search bar and a whole list of them came up

so whether or not there is a TITLED section to click on may not matter
since it doesn't seem to be difficult to find the THREADS in a group
does that sound OK?


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cookie61868-love your yarn-such a pretty mixture-what will you make it into? and what did you dye it with?


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I am wondering if the advertising part might be the advertising that is interspersed between all the posts? You have to have some contact with the companies being advertised to have that item/s advertised. I certainly could be wrong but why else would all that advertising be on these pages? My personal website doesn't have any advertising because word of mouth is plenty.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

iris925 said:


> I am wondering if the advertising part might be the advertising that is interspersed between all the posts? You have to have some contact with the companies being advertised to have that item/s advertised. I certainly could be wrong but why else would all that advertising be on these pages? My personal website doesn't have any advertising because word of mouth is plenty.


Managing a forum like this takes time. Sometimes a lot of time. Most people with jobs don't have the time to do it, and most people need some kind of job to be able to afford to live.

The advertising you see on the pages is something that makes it possible for the managers to afford to live while they spend time managing a forum like this. Each time you click on one of the ads and look at another website, and particularly if you go there and buy something, the managers of this forum (and this applies to other websites on the internet, too) get some money. Not in dribs and drabs, but usually on a quarterly basis.

What they mean by advertising for a section is that the user managed sections do not show up visibly. The only way you can see or subscribe to a section is if you know it's there. So, you have to advertise by telling people that there is such a section so that they'll search for it.

BTW, I asked admin about how to find these hidden sections, and the reply was:



admin said:


> Click My Profile link at the top. There is an option that deals with sections. You'll find the list of all sections there.


I looked, and you can, too, by following those instructions. The major thing that's there that is knitting/fiberarts related is loom knitting. There's one about politics, and some others that I don't think really even belong on a forum like this. That's an opinion, and you don't have to agree with it. I'm not saying that any of them aren't worthwhile topics, but I'd expect things on this forum to be fiberarts related, and politics isn't that, with the possible exception of the politics that might be involved in making it legal to grow hemp in this country again.

I live right down the road from Mount Vernon, and George Washington grew hemp. It's been outlawed in the US because hemp and Cannabis Sativa are in the same family, and hemp has some of the same properties of marijuanna. But hemp is a great fiber plant, and produces fiber very similar to linen.

Sorry, I have an ear infection, it's 4:30 am, I'm tired and I'm rambling. My ear hurts enough that I can only sleep for a little while and then it hurts and wakes me up, but I'm so tired from fighting off the infection that I go back to sleep after a little while. I'm more than a little loopy at the moment.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

So, the topic under discussion on this post is: Do we want a section on spinning, or possibly more posts that are dedicated to spinning, or possibly not.

In the past, when someone has asked about something connected with spinning, it has generated a _lot_ of replies.

The topic seems to be sporadic, but intense when it does show up.

So, our options are:

*A spinning section* that's invisible to most KP subscribers.

*Regular posts* labeled "Spinning."

*No change.*

What are your opinions?

I should mention that if you want a real spinning section, I was considering being the moderator for it, and trying to post something on spinning once a week. If you wanted to just use posts labeled spinning, I could still do the articles. An opinion on that would be good, too.

So, let me know what you think! Vote!


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I would vote that we have a spinning section. It really isn't a big deal for us that are really interested to put the word Spinning in the search feature. If not this, then have spinning topics often. Jo, if you are our lady moderator, go for it.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

lostarts said:


> So, the topic under discussion on this post is: Do we want a section on spinning, or possibly more posts that are dedicated to spinning, or possibly not.
> 
> In the past, when someone has asked about something connected with spinning, it has generated a _lot_ of replies.
> 
> ...


It sounds easier, to me, to just have REGULAR posts labeled "SPINNING". This way all members can read the posts and maybe we will be able to encourage more of our members to learn to spin. Judging by the feed back this post has already been given, it seems quite a number of our knitters would also like to learn to spin and they can then get a huge amount of support and advise from the most knowledgable spinning members. Remembering most spinners are also happy knitters.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

heather.kearins said:


> It sounds easier, to me, to just have REGULAR posts labeled "SPINNING". This way all members can read the posts and maybe we will be able to encourage more of our members to learn to spin. Judging by the feed back this post has already been given, it seems quite a number of our knitters would also like to learn to spin and they can then get a huge amount of support and advise from the most knowledgable spinning members. Remembering most spinners are also happy knitters.


I agree with this . Make regular posts marked Spinning. How would a new spinner know to Look for an invisible section on spinning? Like it is some hidden cult that has to be whispered about.

I am just starting to learn to spin and would be very interested in information and comments from experienced spinners. An invisible section defeats the purpose. I like KP very much but I don't want to go through it's mysterious bowels to find a section on spinning. Have it out in the open for anyone to see,read and maybe become a spinner.


----------



## AldaP (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm happy to see the comments from spinners. As a newbie spinner, it was nice to read of others' trials & tribulations with this amazing hobby. I became intrigued with this aspect of fiber arts while attending a weekend event at Shaker Village in Maine. I have knitted quite a lot, but always with "store-bought" yarns. Started spinning with the drop spindles, but always thought of one day using a real wheel. i'm presently learning on a Louett which is a "loaner".. discouraging at first, but seem to be getting the hang of it finally. Hooray.. guess you can teach an "old dog new tricks" &#128512;


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

You can also see all sections from the Home tab, just scroll to the bottom of the page and there is a link to the page with all sections, with subscribe/unsubscribe options.

Val


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

I also vote for regular posts labelled Spinning. Let's see how it goes, if we decide we need our own section we can ask for it.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Another vote for a "spinners" entry


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I vote for the typing in of spinning and then see how many follow it.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess since I started this thread I really should weigh in!! For now at least, if they are not willing to give us our own public section, like the machine knitters, I guess the easiest way to communicate is with the "Spinning" topic at the beginning of each new posting. Perhaps that way admin will catch on and give us our own space! I personally don't have time right now to be the administrator for this thread as I am preparing to move 2000 miles to Utah! And I really don't want to be invisible, like some kind of underground cult group. So for now my vote is for the "Spinning" heading at the start of each new post.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Also, when I contacted admin. my answer was to be referred to the rules of the forum, under the "user administered" section.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

not enough yarn said:


> I vote for the typing in of spinning and then see how many follow it.


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

I also would like a "Spinners" section. I'm new to this and would like to read about how others are managing with their wheels.


----------



## AldaP (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd vote for a "spinners" category. Most spinners I know are knitters, weavers and crocheters too.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

lostarts said:


> OK, I read through the rules again, specifically the user managed sections.
> 
> Which leads me to ask, are there already sections on this forum that we can't see, and have no way of finding? Is it possible that there is already a spinning section? Is there any way to find these invisible sections?


I have a thread going that is not seen http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164837-1.html
It is about a bear that is traveling through the forum people visiting the US & Canada this year and next and the UK in 2015. It still needs about 5 UK sponsors but is booked for the rest of the time. The only way to get people to the site it to add links like this as often as I can and to remind people to click on watch or to leave a comment so that they will be notifided when somthing is posted to the site.
I for now will go with adding Spinner to any topic to build up a larger following to atract Admins attention.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I recieved my package today from Paradise Fibers. The products are better than I expected. It was like Christmas opening presents. I would highly reccomend this company for fiber.
paradisefibers.com


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Cookie61868 said:


> I recieved my package today from Paradise Fibers. The products are better than I expected. It was like Christmas opening presents. I would highly reccomend this company for fiber.
> paradisefibers.com


What did you get?


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

lostarts said:


> What did you get?


I got 4 oz. of silk hankies, 8 oz. of black diamond bamboo, and finally 16 oz. of BFL superwash wool. Everything is so soft and beautiful!!


----------



## knitpicky1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Have just been introduced to drop spindle by a good friend. It's been challenging for me, and I love a challenge! I have my husband's grandmother's wheel and would love to learn how to use it efficiently..to spin, and then, knit the yarn. Lots of learning, yet.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Cookie61868, it sounds beautiful! You're going to have a lot of fun with it!

knitpicky1, if you're having any difficulties with the drop spindle, I'd recommend getting a support spindle of some kind. It's much easier to learn on.

The most critical thing in spinning on any kind of spindle or a wheel is getting the drafting right. Your spinning tool can either help or hinder that goal.

On a wheel, you can just adjust the uptake so it's right. If somebody changes that setting, you'll suddenly have a problem. But since you can adjust it for what you're doing, it's easy.

On a support spindle, it's heavy enough that you control the drafting by how hard you pull on the fiber, so that's easy to learn, too. You learn very quickly to pull hard enough to draft the fibers just the way you want them. Nobody even has to point this out to you while you're learning, it's so apparent.

On a drop spindle, it's the weight of the spindle, so it's fixed, and you can't change it. If it happens to be a good weight for the yarn you want to make, it's easy. 

But there are a lot of different weights for a spindle, and if it's too heavy, your yarn will break as you make it, and the spindle will drop. If it's too light, you'll have to work at drafting it and do some of the work that the spindle is supposed to do and it won't spin well. 

In one way, that's an advantage, because a specific drop spindle only works well on one specific kind of yarn. If you try to spin something that doesn't fit into that narrow framework, it suddenly doesn't work well. So, it forces you to be more consistent. But when you're learning, you have to find that narrow range where the spindle spins well, and that's not easy for someone who doesn't know how to spin in the first place.

So, for versatility and ease of learning, you can't beat a support spindle or a wheel. If you're learning, I recommend you start with a support spindle because it's cheaper. There's no point in having to put out the money for a wheel just to learn.


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

I vote for regular posts named spinning too Thanks for all the other information


----------



## AldaP (Nov 2, 2012)

what is a "support spindle"?


----------



## AldaP (Nov 2, 2012)

what is a "support spindle"?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll go through this once again.

There are two basic kinds of spindles, drop spindles and support spindles.

Drop spindles are just that. You spin them in your fingers and then literally drop them, using their weight to help draft the yarn.

Support spindles, as you might expect are actually supported while spinning. The spindle sits on a surface, typically a bowl, and the spinner drafts against the weight of the spindle.

Examples of support spindles include Navajo, takli, Russian, Tibetan, Akha, and even a low whorl spindle can be supported. The Akha spindle is supported in your hand, but twist can be added by rubbing the spindle against your thigh and dropping it like a drop spindle.

You need to go to about 5 minutes into this video to see spinning on a Navajo spindle: 




Here's a video of spinning on a Tibetan spindle:





I learned on a Navajo spindle, and when I was looking for a video for it, I saw the Tibetan spindle video. I had never seen or heard of a Tibetan spindle before, but I was so captivated by the way the spinner was cranking out yarn that I ordered one on Etsy, and expect it to arrive, along with some silk on Thursday. I can hardly wait!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

I had to look hard at the Tibetan spindle user to see how she got the spindle going. It took the merest little nudge/flick to get it moving and it seems to be able to maintain that spin for quite a while. Effortless indeed. 

let us know how you like your new spindle, Jo.

Val


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Cookie, that sounds like the shipment I got back in August or September from paradise fibers. I have no idea what they sent me this month as I'm in Mexico right now. I wonder if they ship different things different folks each month depending on when your subscription started. If not I'm looking forward to more silk hankies and bfl! I love the color of the dark bfl. Sort of the color of walnut shells.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I would suggest a new section. There maybe so many questions of very different topics to follow. Meaning, art yarns, spinning wheels, drop spindles, knitting with hand spun, different types of fibers to spin, micron count, blending,.........


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I would suggest a new section. There maybe so many questions of very different topics to follow. Meaning, art yarns, spinning wheels, drop spindles, knitting with hand spun, different types of fibers to spin, micron count, blending,.........


We would like a new section but would prefer it to be public rather than user moderated. That way new users will know we are there. So I think for now, if you have a spinning question, we have mostly agreed, those who have expressed an opinion, that we start any spinning related topic with the word "Spinning" with the hope that the administrators of the site will give us our own section, if there is enough interest.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

painthoss said:


> I had to look hard at the Tibetan spindle user to see how she got the spindle going. It took the merest little nudge/flick to get it moving and it seems to be able to maintain that spin for quite a while. Effortless indeed.
> 
> let us know how you like your new spindle, Jo.
> 
> Val


I chose that video because that's how spinning on a Tibetan spindle _should_ be. She's so quick and so good that it's almost difficult to see what she's actually _doing!_

If you look around, though for other videos on Tibetan spindles, you'll find lots of them that are of people who are learning to spin on their spindle, and you can see how that goes. Some stop the spin to draft a bit, and then add more twist, etc.

So, you can get a clear picture of how it's supposed to go when you're doing everything right, and how it's likely to be when you're learning.

When you're spinning, you should be keeping the spindle going, drafting and adding twist all at the same time.

This is a little like patting your head and rubbing your stomach at the same time. None of the things are difficult, it's just doing all of it simultaneously. There's a lot going on, and you should realize that you probably won't just start spinning perfectly.

But, you'll eventually get it and learn to do it all well enough to keep all of it going at the same time, just like a juggling act.

The spindle is supposed to be delivered on Thursday, and the silk will probably arrive on Friday. I really am excited about this!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, I put up the first post in the new "spinning" series. I plan to try to get up a post that's just info at least once a week.

Just because it's info, and not a question,doesn't mean that you can't comment or ask questions.

The ones I'm putting up that are kind of "beginning spinning" or "How to Spin" are going to have "SPINNING BASICS" at the beginning of the post so you can find them more easily. Questions, etc., can just have "Spinning" at the beginning.

You can find the first post at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212957-1.html#4249656

I intended to cover more in the first post, but it got kind of long, partly because I explained why I was posting it, and that people could expect a series of articles so they'd know to look for them.

I'm trying to make this _really_ basic and include everything, so even if you're already a spinner, you might find things that are new to you. And, even if you're a knitter and have no intention of learning to spin, you'll find useful information. After all, you work with yarn all the time as a knitter or crocheter. You should know what you're working with.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

There's a Tibetan spindle in my future too! I wonder how long it takes to get the hang of getting it to spin. Please let us know! It looks very much like a Russian spindle which is demonstrated by the same woman in another you tube video. Do you think there's a difference?

At the moment my favourite spindle is a Turkish spindle that I bought from KnitPicks. It can be used as either a top or bottom whorl and makes its own centre pull ball as you go along. It is also comparatively light. I have two other spindles that are handmade works of art but they must be too heavy or off balance despite what they cost.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

I learned to spin decades ago when I was a Fiber Art major in college.
I learned at one of the programs held by our local fibers guild. My parents were living in Australia a the time and brought me an Ashford Traditional wheel for my birthday. I used most of what I spun for weaving projects.
I went through a very long dormant period in regards to creativity, while I was raising my older sons and working full time and my wheel sat in the corner of my kitchen except for the occasional demonstration at school .
Happy to say, one of my sons helped me resurrect my wheel summer before last and oh, how I have missed it! I also finally learned to knit. 
I still have the full time job, and one son at home, so I don't get to do as much as I would like, but have definitely come back to it on a ore consistent basis and am loving it!.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Obsessedwithfibre said:


> There's a Tibetan spindle in my future too! I wonder how long it takes to get the hang of getting it to spin. Please let us know! It looks very much like a Russian spindle which is demonstrated by the same woman in another you tube video. Do you think there's a difference?
> 
> At the moment my favourite spindle is a Turkish spindle that I bought from KnitPicks. It can be used as either a top or bottom whorl and makes its own centre pull ball as you go along. It is also comparatively light. I have two other spindles that are handmade works of art but they must be too heavy or off balance despite what they cost.


I _think_, and I'm really not an expert on this, because I just found out about Tibetan spindles, that the Tibetan ones have a wider, heavier whorl. I also seem to see that the Russian ones are one piece, always, while the Tibetan ones seem to have a whorl that's not the same piece of wood as the spindle. The wider whorl of a Tibetan spindle means that cutting it in one piece with the shaft is not cost effective.

You need to realize, too, that most spindles/woodworking tends to be done more by men, and a lot of the spindle makers _can't spin!_ Frequently, in a description, you'll see something like, "I gave one to my girlfriend to try, and she said it spun really well." Sometimes, a spindle maker really knows what they're doing, but frequently, they haven't a clue. That may not stop them from making great spindles, but information that doesn't involve how it's made could be completely wrong.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh My! What beautiful yarn!!!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

lostarts said:


> It took 5 spinners on a drop spindle to keep a weaver supplied. A drop spindle is different than a wheel.
> 
> I should also ask if you've ever warped a loom? That's at least half the work right there.


Amen!


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Thank you Jo. This is very generous of you.


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

Post a pic of your "presents" 
What would be recommended in fibers to learn to spin with?
Also, what links on YouTube would you also suggest?


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Obsessedwithfibre said:


> Thank you Jo. This is very generous of you.


Yes it, I second that. Thank you.


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

Sounds great, I look forward to reading all your information. I too bought the KnitPicks spindle, it's easier for me to spin it as my hands don't have the strength they once did, & I like the way it makes a centre pull ball


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Lostarts, can I please ask you a question?
Do you think that all beginner or learner spinners should start with a spindle? I honestly have such trouble and frustration with spindles and mine now sleep well tucked away in the very back of a cupboard!
I have taught many people to spin and I find that my Majacraft Suzie wheels or a good old Ashford are great machines for this. The frustration I find with the spindles is that I can't spin fast enough on them and I end up with very little yarn in the end. At least with a wheel you can fill a couple of bobbins and get to plying far more quickly.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

heather.kearins said:


> Lostarts, can I please ask you a question?
> Do you think that all beginner or learner spinners should start with a spindle? I honestly have such trouble and frustration with spindles and mine now sleep well tucked away in the very back of a cupboard!
> I have taught many people to spin and I find that my Majacraft Suzie wheels or a good old Ashford are great machines for this. The frustration I find with the spindles is that I can't spin fast enough on them and I end up with very little yarn in the end. At least with a wheel you can fill a couple of bobbins and get to plying far more quickly.


I started on a Navajo spindle, and zipped out a big batch of yarn. It let me know that I liked spinning enough to want to have my own handspun yarn and to go buy a Schacht Matchless wheel to spin make it with.

You can really make a batch of yarn very quickly on a Navajo spindle, and spin anything from super bulky singles to plied lace weight yarn. Yes, I would recommend a support spindle for a new, learning spinner.

With the economy the way it is, unless the new spinner is a millionaire, yes, I'd recommend a support spindle to learn on.

My Navajo spindle is sitting in my living room. I haven't used it in a while, but I haven't used my wheel in a while, either.

What kind of spindles made you so frustrated?


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I started on a Navajo spindle, and zipped out a big batch of yarn. It let me know that I liked spinning enough to want to have my own handspun yarn and to go buy a Schacht Matchless wheel to spin make it with.
> 
> You can really make a batch of yarn very quickly on a Navajo spindle, and spin anything from super bulky singles to plied lace weight yarn. Yes, I would recommend a support spindle for a new, learning spinner.
> 
> ...


I think my problem was that the first spindle I used was a drop spindle and I really didn't enjoy using it at all. After that I probably just decided I would get myself a wheel. 
I was lucky enough to be able to attend a craft day, not far from where I live, and there were quite a number of different spinning wheels displayed. I was able to try them all but just loved the Majacraft Suzie and this was the wheel that I immediately bought. I actually bought the display one as I didn't want to have to assemble it when I got it home. I then had a wonderful woman, who had spun angora for many years, come to my home to teach me how to spin this wonderful fibre.
We spent a whole day together and by the time she went home I felt really confident. All this happened about 18 years ago and I have been a very "Happy Spinner" ever since. I bought my 2nd Majacraft wheel very soon after so that I could have one at my shop and one at home.
I was at a spinners learning exchange weekend about 4 years ago and I again met up with Glynis Poad who with her husband and two sons own, design and make all Majacraft equipment and she invited me to tutor at their Majacraft weekend camp. I had a truly wonderful time with a huge number of amazing, friendly, happy people and came home feeling like I had won Lotto!
I have also attended an Ashford spinning retreat week and loved that too. I think being able to get together with others who have the same interests is truly inspiring. In New Zealand you can get used wheels on Trade Me for great prices. Sometimes as low as NZ$40.00/ $NZ50.00. The benefits of both the Majacraft and Ashford wheels are that no matter how old the wheel is, you can still get any replacement parts for them and both give wonderful encouragement and advise.
I have booked into the Majacraft Camp again and this takes place at the end of February 2014.
Because of the amount of spinning I do, my wheels have worked very hard over the years and they still work the same as the day I bought them. 
I don't think I will ever pick up my spindles again.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

heather.kearins, although I started on a Schacht matchless (back when they only came with one treadle), I won a best in show prize for a Shetland lace shawl I spun and knit, and applied the prize ($150) to a Suzy wheel. I sold the Schacht and used the money to pay for the Suzy. Later, I traded up to a Rose. At the time, I was taking my wheel everywhere, and got the cart for it, which really saved my back. Also, the way both fold, they fit perfectly in a car seat with the seat belt around them. And, of course, they spin so well.

I also met Glynnis Poad at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, where she had brought one of the very first Aura wheels to show off. I'd love to get an Aura, but can't afford it without giving up my Rose, and I won't do that. It would be nice to be able to spin art yarns, but I like spinning and knitting with fine yarn, and the Rose has the speed for it.

My little Tibetan spindle arrived today, just as I was going out to do errands. I got back from errands _late,_ and am having a minor allergy attack, like I always do when I'm out for a while. I ordered some silk, too, but that hasn't arrived. I'm guessing it'll be here tomorrow.

I have tried spinning the spindle in the bowl I have and it spins well. I can't wait to get started. There's a photo of the spindle on page 14 of this thread.

Support spindles can make spinning as portable as knitting, and I think you'll find that a support spindle is a completely different animal than the drop spindles you didn't like.

I'll be reporting more once I get the silk and really get a chance to get used to my new spindle.

Meanwhile, check out the link to someone spinning on a Tibetan spindle:


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

lostarts, I knew you had a rose wheel from your previous posts. They are a beautful wheel aren't they?
Thankyou for sending me the video clips. They are really good. Maybe I will have to invest in a Tibetian support spindle one day!! It would be much easier to carry to the beach house than my wheel.
I seem to get the type of art yarn that I like, and use, very easily on my Suzie so although I have tried the Aura I can't see myself needing anything more than I already have. 
I am so pleased you have meet Glynis. She is such a great organiser of these camps and is lots of fun to be with. It is so nice when getting together and she never forgets names or faces. When you think about how many people she has met in her travels yet she always makes you feel like you are a true friend of hers. I am sure she is like this where-ever she goes. She's just that type of person!
These are the classes we can take while at the Majacraft camp in February.

1: Ester Rogers Wild Fibre. Creative spinning to weave.

2: Making a blending board

3: Flax spinning - Pat Old. 

4: Ferrari felting

5: Drop spindle spinning. Colour for control freaks. 

6: Nalbinding.

7: Dying in your cupboard.

8: Weaving Habu style.

It sounds like a very busy, but great learning weekend doesn't it?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, lostarts! Thank you for that video link! How interesting! When I get interested in a youtube video, it seems I "can't eat just one." That one led to another, and another, and another. I watched lots of different spindles. I watched carding, washing, and dyeing. I now understand why some yarn costs a fortune! I found the Namaste Farms series, and that was really fun! That lady is an energizer bunny! I will be watching more for sure! I just can't believe people actually do this! It's amazing! I could watch this stuff all day! Oh dear...


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Wow, lostarts! Thank you for that video link! How interesting! When I get interested in a youtube video, it seems I "can't eat just one." That one led to another, and another, and another. I watched lots of different spindles. I watched carding, washing, and dyeing. I now understand why some yarn costs a fortune! I found the Namaste Farms series, and that was really fun! That lady is an energizer bunny! I will be watching more for sure! I just can't believe people actually do this! It's amazing! I could watch this stuff all day! Oh dear...


Every time I've done a demo on spinning, at some point during the demonstration, I look up, and there are a crowd of people who look like they're hypnotized.

But if you think that watching this is something you could do for hours, you're going to find that _doing_ it is also something that you can do for hours. It's a kind of meditation. And, with the right spindle, you can really produce a _lot_ of yarn really quickly. Almost as quickly as with a wheel.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

heather.kearins said:


> I think my problem was that the first spindle I used was a drop spindle and I really didn't enjoy using it at all. After that I probably just decided I would get myself a wheel.
> 
> I learned on a drop spindle using the park and draft method. It took a while for me to get the drafting down to where I could let my spindle hang free. But if I hadn't started there I probably never would have gone on to a wheel, and I am SO glad I did. I love spinning, and I still use my spindle when I travel because my wheel doesn't fold up.


----------



## maeinmo (Oct 15, 2012)

Spinning is my next challenge and I am so happy to find all the tips here. It will give me the strength to finally try it. The Louet wheel has been waiting for 6 yrs. Thanks every one


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

what is soysilk??? Is there fiber in the plant material like flax?
Where are you getting the fiber? and Why do you want to spin with it? I have been an on and off spinner for 40 years with time (100 year old house) being my restraint. Still only 24 hours in a day.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

nwjasu said:


> what is soysilk??? Is there fiber in the plant material like flax?
> Where are you getting the fiber? and Why do you want to spin with it? I have been an on and off spinner for 40 years with time (100 year old house) being my restraint. Still only 24 hours in a day.


Soy silk is a fiber made from soy. I haven't looked into it since I'm really allergic to soy, and it's so difficult if you eat processed food to get it out of your diet, that I don't want to expose myself to any more of it than I have to, so I would never use soy silk.

That doesn't mean that it's a bad fiber. It just means that the fibers that are made out of foods should be avoided by people who are allergic to those foods. I'm seriously allergic to anything that comes out of the ocean. My reaction the last time I accidently ate some seafood (actually ate French fries that were deep fried along with some seafood) was so bad that the doctor expects anaphylactic shock the next time, and got me an epi pen that I carry in my handbag. I don't use sea cell, either.

I _believe,_ but couldn't swear to it that it's probably made in a process like rayon, where it's pulped and subjected to chemicals and then extruded, like silk to make fiber. It may even be considered a rayon. I'm not sure if it's a cellulose fiber or a protein fiber, but I would guess cellulose.

OK, I did a little searching, and here is the basic info you need:
http://www.sarahshah.com/blog/index.php/2010/many-names-of-rayon-soy-bamboo-viscose-modal-tencel/


----------



## CreatiKnit (Oct 7, 2013)

I love reading all of your stories of spinning! It really makes me want to get my own wheel now! I watched a friend spin the other day, and it is so mesmorizing to watch.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Soy silk is a rayon fiber made from the soy plant. It's very soft and silky hence the name, however just like other rayons it does not have a great deal of tensile strength. I'm not sure if it's cellulose based or protein-based, but it is considered a man-made natural fiber. I know that doesn't make a lot of sense. There are other protein-based fibers out there made from milk and corn, and there's the cellulose based bamboo fiber. These are all very soft and silky and very difficult to spin as they have no natural scale as hair fibers do. The bamboo fiber has the added benefit of having natural antibacterial properties, so socks knit from this fiber help cut down on foot odor.

When blended with natural hair fibers these all make wonderfully soft silky garments.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Barb Manitoba said:


> Post a pic of your "presents"
> What would be recommended in fibers to learn to spin with?
> Also, what links on YouTube would you also suggest?


Wool is a great first fiber, but not necessarily Merino. It's very fine and can be very difficult to draft. I started out with a merino silk blend which is very nice. Jacob is good as well as Targhee and blue faced Leichester. These are all a bit coarser wools, meaning that they have the larger micron count, not that they're uncomfortable to the skin, as well as having a bit more crimp and curl to them so they draft easier. The added benefit of more crimping and curl is that it yields a softer,bouncier yarn that just feels so wonderful


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Lostarts, I never saw your post on KP that you reference to on page 17 of this thread. I did do a search and I saw one posted by you on 11/6 in "Main" on spinning fairy tales. It never showed on my KP page and I have "Main" as one of the selected segments. Hmmmm. Any ideas as to why it did not show up?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

msgran said:


> Lostarts, I never saw your post on KP that you reference to on page 17 of this thread. I did do a search and I saw one posted by you on 11/6 in "Main" on spinning fairy tales. It never showed on my KP page and I have "Main" as one of the selected segments. Hmmmm. Any ideas as to why it did not show up?


The post reference had a link with it. I clicked on it and it took me to the page, just like it should. I've also seen the first two posts in the series on the "Main" section.

The first one is here: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212957-1.html

The second one is here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213464-1.html

They were listed in the Main section on (at this point in time) the third and second pages, respectively.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Barb Manitoba said:


> Post a pic of your "presents"
> What would be recommended in fibers to learn to spin with?
> Also, what links on YouTube would you also suggest?


I think I missed seeing this post earlier, and didn't respond to it.

I got the spindle on Wednesday. It's beautiful, and I already posted a photo of it on page 17 of this thread. The runes arrived at the same time as the spindle. Both the spindle and the runes are _beautiful!_

I thought the silk would arrive on Thursday, but no such luck. Probably, the silk will come today, and I'll take photos of it all and post it all at once.

I'd recommend that you start with a medium wool like corriedale in a carded preparation, so it will be called either batts or sliver (rhymes with diver). Paradise Fiber has a nice selection.

Here's a nice selection of colors:
http://www.paradisefibers.com/ashford-carded-corriedale-wool-great-for-needle-felting.html

Here's some that's undyed that's a bit cheaper:
http://www.paradisefibers.com/ashford-new-zealand-carded-corriedale-natural-white-9200005.html

You can make some nice, variagated yarn from this if you want to learn to Navajo ply:
http://www.paradisefibers.com/6-color-new-zealand-carded-corriedale-pastels-sampler-pack.html

I'd recommend that you _not_ try to save money by getting something cheaper. Bad fiber preparation can sabotage you badly, and make you think that you can't learn to spin, whereas a good fiber preparation will make learning _so_ much easier! Eventually, if you really get into this yourself, you'll need to know what well-prepared fiber is like. This is a learning experience all around.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

msgran said:


> Lostarts, I never saw your post on KP that you reference to on page 17 of this thread. I did do a search and I saw one posted by you on 11/6 in "Main" on spinning fairy tales. It never showed on my KP page and I have "Main" as one of the selected segments. Hmmmm. Any ideas as to why it did not show up?


I wonder if you didn't see it because you may only be looking at the "latest news" email link you get daily. That's all I have time to do most days, but also I only recently discovered that there are more "main" topics than what appear on that "main section" of the link from the daily newsletter. They continue to update the "upcoming topics" part at the top as the day goes on, but what appears under "Main" remains the same. For instance, Lostarts started a new topic today on Twist Direction, but it does not appear under "Main." I found it by going to the top of the page and clicking on "Newest Topics." It appears (at the moment) on either page 2 or 3 of that section. Perhaps tomorrow it will appear on the newsletter "Main Section." I don't think that all new topics eventurally wind up on that page, however, so it may or may not.

*Anyway, if a person wants to make sure you stay up-to-date with Lostarts' latest posts, I would suggest clicking on her profile daily, or at least from time to time, and checking the "list" under her "Number of topics created." Then you won't accidentally miss anything.  I have a feeling that not everyone who has posted in this thread has seen her "Fairy Tales" thread, either. *


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Gingamgal said:


> Wool is a great first fiber, but not necessarily Merino. It's very fine and can be very difficult to draft. I started out with a merino silk blend which is very nice. Jacob is good as well as Targhee and blue faced Leichester. These are all a bit coarser wools, meaning that they have the larger micron count, not that they're uncomfortable to the skin, as well as having a bit more crimp and curl to them so they draft easier. The added benefit of more crimping and curl is that it yields a softer,bouncier yarn that just feels so wonderful


The crimp in the wool actually relates to the micron count. The smaller the micron count the more crimp there is. For example, a fine wool like Merino can have up to 100 crimps per inch, while the coarser wools have less. A wool with a very large micron count may have as little as two crimps per inch.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> I wonder if you didn't see it because you may only be looking at the "latest news" email link you get daily. That's all I have time to do most days, but also I only recently discovered that there are more "main" topics than what appear on that "main section" of the link from the daily newsletter. They continue to update the "upcoming topics" part at the top as the day goes on, but what appears under "Main" remains the same. For instance, Lostarts started a new topic today on Twist Direction, but it does not appear under "Main." I found it by going to the top of the page and clicking on "Newest Topics." It appears (at the moment) on either page 2 or 3 of that section. Perhaps tomorrow it will appear on the newsletter "Main Section." I don't think that all new topics eventurally wind up on that page, however, so it may or may not.
> 
> *Anyway, if a person wants to make sure you stay up-to-date with Lostarts' latest posts, I would suggest clicking on her profile daily, or at least from time to time, and checking the "list" under her "Number of topics created." Then you won't accidentally miss anything.  I have a feeling that not everyone who has posted in this thread has seen her "Fairy Tales" thread, either. *


Thanks for the info. I thought, erroneously obviously, that if you subscribed to the "Main" segment you got the "Main" segment and that was it. Oh well, learn something new every day. Thanks again for your response.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

lostarts said:


> The post reference had a link with it. I clicked on it and it took me to the page, just like it should. I've also seen the first two posts in the series on the "Main" section.
> 
> The first one is here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212957-1.html
> ...


Thanks for responding! I am learning more about the inner workings of KP. I thought that just because I subscribed to "Main" I got everything listed under "Main". Oh well. Thanks again,


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

msgran said:


> Thanks for responding! I am learning more about the inner workings of KP. I thought that just because I subscribed to "Main" I got everything listed under "Main". Oh well. Thanks again,


Yes, if you subscribe to "Main," you get everything in "Main."

But the digest is just a digest. Main goes on for over a thousand pages. Obviously, one glance at the digest will tell you they're not showing you everything in that category.

When you get to the digest, click the word "Main" above that section of the digest and it'll take you to that section.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Yes, if you subscribe to "Main," you get everything in "Main."
> 
> But the digest is just a digest. Main goes on for over a thousand pages. Obviously, one glance at the digest will tell you they're not showing you everything in that category.
> 
> When you get to the digest, click the word "Main" above that section of the digest and it'll take you to that section.


Thanks again. I went to "Newest Topics" and was amazed at 34 pages of entries! That's just too much info for me! I'll just search "Spinning" when I have time. I wonder who decides which topics get sent in the daily emails?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I always wanted to spin. In a swap during the summer arealasset sent me a drop spindle and she created a monster. I have been having so much fun. When I first started I thought I was doing it wrong I asked woodstockgranny about showing me how or if I was doing it right. We met at a fair and hit it off so well I could have talked with her for the whole day. Well she lent me her Ashford and it is so nice to spin on. I still have it I will return it to her once she comes back from Peru lucky her. Wish I was going with her. Then My wonderful friend maureenb GAVE me her wheel. She bought it with all the attentions of learning to spin, well that was 20 years ago and she did not use it. I have been using my wheel every day for around 2 to 4 hours a day most of the time. Not tonight though. I'm on KP. I have made worsted #3 and I'm playing with silk and merino wool blend. I'm just having to much fun. I want to learn how to card and process my own roving and I want to dye to. I have the cool aide packets already to go. Yes I do want a spinners page on KP to. I want to learn any thing I can...


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lucky you!! I'm new to spinning too!! I love trying all the new fibers, I have also dyed most of my fiber. It's not that hard to do. I dyed silk yesterday and tomorrow I need to dye some wool. I just finished plying some silk and added some beading to the navajo ply. I have been having way too much fun with this new hobby!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

kiwirose said:


> The crimp in the wool actually relates to the micron count. The smaller the micron count the more crimp there is. For example, a fine wool like Merino can have up to 100 crimps per inch, while the coarser wools have less. A wool with a very large micron count may have as little as two crimps per inch.


Thank you, I stand corrected! I always love learning something new.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cookie61868 said:


> Lucky you!! I'm new to spinning too!! I love trying all the new fibers, I have also dyed most of my fiber. It's not that hard to do. I dyed silk yesterday and tomorrow I need to dye some wool. I just finished plying some silk and added some beading to the navajo ply. I have been having way too much fun with this new hobby!


What you are a new spinner and you spin silk? And you add beads to a Navajo ply. Hummmmmmmmmmmm I fear a wolf in sheep's clothing 

I am bowing to you oh queen of the wheel


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks to lostarts for explaining why you ply. I thought you could just knit a single but apparently not. Guess I'm going to have to learn to ply


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

plumhurricane said:


> thanks to lostarts for explaining why you ply. I thought you could just knit a single but apparently not. Guess I'm going to have to learn to ply


You _can_ knit a single. If you look at Salish sweaters, they're singles, and most authentic Icelandic yarn is singles. It has to be very softly spun, and blocked strongly. I think knitting loosely helps, too. And, of course, it's no problem at all to weave with.

Yarn just works a whole lot better for knitting if it's plied.


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

thank you. Is it possible to get too much twist in the yarn? Mine seems to be very kinked up


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

plumhurricane said:


> thank you. Is it possible to get too much twist in the yarn? Mine seems to be very kinked up


Yeah, that's part of the problem with knitting with singles. You can't put much twist into it. Even with low twist and heavy blocking, it usually tends to try to twist anyway.

Most new spinners tend to put too much twist into their spinning. Plying, if it balances that extra twist can cure the overtwist problem to a large extent.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What you are a new spinner and you spin silk? And you add beads to a Navajo ply. Hummmmmmmmmmmm I fear a wolf in sheep's clothing
> 
> I am bowing to you oh queen of the wheel


I started spinning in August of this year after seeing a demonstration at my local fair for drop spindles. I loved it so much I bought a spinning wheel in September. I've caught on really quickly and I'm enjoying every minute. I've always liked fibers and have been fasinated by all the fibers that can be spun.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Many folks fall in love with their wheel/spindle and the yarn just seems to pour forth from them. Beautiful, lovely, soft, wonderful yarn seems to appear as if by magic. Others seem to struggle and fight for every inch of yarn they produce, and yet they continue. Why? you might ask, for love of the fiber. The potential for what it can become. The artistic expression it provides. The expression of love and commitment we see in a finished garment worn by someone we love, or given to someone in need, whom we may never meet. We spin, we knit or crochet, we weave, all because it fills an inner need to express ourselves in some unique way that may elude others around us.

Some folks, upon seeing a spinner for the first time simply scoff and keep walking, while others are drawn to our side and stand transfixed, watching in awe at what we do. And sometimes, that person in pulled into our web of fibers, as a spider draws in an unsuspecting fly. And they are caught up in our wonderful web of fiber and self expression and passion for what we do. And then they too understand why we do what we do.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Gingamgal said:


> Many folks fall in love with their wheel/spindle and the yarn just seems to pour forth from them. Beautiful, lovely, soft, wonderful yarn seems to appear as if by magic. Others seem to struggle and fight for every inch of yarn they produce, and yet they continue. Why? you might ask, for love of the fiber. The potential for what it can become. The artistic expression it provides. The expression of love and commitment we see in a finished garment worn by someone we love, or given to someone in need, whom we may never meet. We spin, we knit or crochet, we weave, all because it fills an inner need to express ourselves in some unique way that may elude others around us.
> 
> Some folks, upon seeing a spinner for the first time simply scoff and keep walking, while others are drawn to our side and stand transfixed, watching in awe at what we do. And sometimes, that person in pulled into our web of fibers, as a spider draws in an unsuspecting fly. And they are caught up in our wonderful web of fiber and self expression and passion for what we do. And then they too understand why we do what we do.


Well said, very well said!!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Gingamgal said:


> Many folks fall in love with their wheel/spindle and the yarn just seems to pour forth from them. Beautiful, lovely, soft, wonderful yarn seems to appear as if by magic. Others seem to struggle and fight for every inch of yarn they produce, and yet they continue. Why? you might ask, for love of the fiber. The potential for what it can become. The artistic expression it provides. The expression of love and commitment we see in a finished garment worn by someone we love, or given to someone in need, whom we may never meet. We spin, we knit or crochet, we weave, all because it fills an inner need to express ourselves in some unique way that may elude others around us.
> 
> Some folks, upon seeing a spinner for the first time simply scoff and keep walking, *while others are drawn to our side and stand transfixed, watching in awe at what we do.* And sometimes, that person in pulled into our web of fibers, as a spider draws in an unsuspecting fly. And they are caught up in our wonderful web of fiber and self expression and passion for what we do. And then they too understand why we do what we do.


So true! I became "in awe" of just reading what you all wrote! Then I watched videos of the different processes, etc. Have never had the pleasure of seeing it in person. I can't imagine that I would ever actually DO it myself (not that I wouldn't like to but you know -- "life circumstances," etc.), but I have developed SUCH APPRECIATION and ADMIRATION for those of you who do!! I can live it and love it vicariously through you all. Thank you for sharing your passion!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Yeah, that's part of the problem with knitting with singles. You can't put much twist into it. Even with low twist and heavy blocking, it usually tends to try to twist anyway.
> 
> Most new spinners tend to put too much twist into their spinning. Plying, if it balances that extra twist can cure the overtwist problem to a large extent.


Have you ever looked at Katherine Alexander's work? She specializes in knitting with energized (high twist) singles. While they don't lie flat, they do result in some interesting architectural aspects. It is also possible to knit a row with a single of Z twist followed by knitting a row of S twist to balance out the work.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Have you ever looked at Katherine Alexander's work? She specializes in knitting with energized (high twist) singles. While they don't lie flat, they do result in some interesting architectural aspects. It is also possible to knit a row with a single of Z twist followed by knitting a row of S twist to balance out the work.


Yeah, I know about that.

Right now, I'm in the middle of doing some spinning basics posts, and I have mentioned working with lively yarn, but this is a more advanced technique, so I haven't gotten far enough to cover this, and if I include it, it will be near the end of the series. It's not really a mainstream technique, especially from a historical standpoint.

Trying to cover these techniques would really require a book, and would be like trying to explain open heart surgery to someone who wants to know how to bandage a cut.

Most of my audience here are knitters who are curious about learning to spin. Let them take a few first steps before you try to teach them ballet.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Have you ever looked at Katherine Alexander's work? She specializes in knitting with energized (high twist) singles. While they don't lie flat, they do result in some interesting architectural aspects. It is also possible to knit a row with a single of Z twist followed by knitting a row of S twist to balance out the work.


Look at Woolwench web page. She does some really quirky spinning!!


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

plumhurricane said:


> thank you. Is it possible to get too much twist in the yarn? Mine seems to be very kinked up


In my early years of spinning I had constant problems with too much twist in the yarn. Unfortunately, the plying didn't take out enough of the excess twist and my yarns were never soft like I wanted them to be. So, I would run my singles through the spinning wheel again, one bobbin full at a time, with the wheel spinning in the opposite direction, the same as if I were plying. This took only some of the twist out of the yarn and I never had a problem with the yarn coming apart, as I had first feared it might. Then I would ply the singles and the resulting yarn would be lovely and soft.

Sure, this took extra work and time but it was well worth it, in my opinion, for the lovely results I achieved. It seemed sensible to spend some extra time doing this, rather than putting in many hours of work knitting a sweater with overspun wool and having it turn out feeling harsh and never really comfortable to wear.

Over the years I worked on my technique until I could spin singles without too much twist, but it took a while to master this.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Lostarts, I'm having difficulty finding your spin series. Will it now be in the new section called"other crafts"? Thanks.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Jomoyach said:


> Lostarts, I'm having difficulty finding your spin series. Will it now be in the new section called"other crafts"? Thanks.


It's in the Main section. Search for "Spinning."

I've done three posts. Two of them start with "SPINNING BASICS:" The first is What Yarn Actually Is, and the second is Twist Direction. There's another one on fairy tales.

I don't know what happened. Everyone went crazy over my first post, and then completely ignored the second. The fairy tales one did get a bit of attention.

I'm thinking of publishing them on my blog as well as here so that they would be accessible in one place.

Does anybody have any opinions about this?


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

lostarts said:


> It's in the Main section. Search for "Spinning."
> 
> I've done three posts. Two of them start with "SPINNING BASICS:" The first is What Yarn Actually Is, and the second is Twist Direction. There's another one on fairy tales.
> 
> ...


Lostarts, I have read all your posts and you are doing a great job with them. Even though I have been spinning for many years, I still enjoy reading them and am never too experienced to learn something from them.

I think the main problem is that people are not seeing them in the same way they would if there was a section dedicated to Spinning in the Daily Digest. Yes, I have read the thread and understand why this is not an option, but I can't think of another way to make the posts stand out. I think people forget to look for the posts, maybe, or they just don't look at that particular section of the digest every day. Whereas, if there was a dedicated section as there is with Machine Knitting, it would be much more noticeable.

Personally, I don't know what the answer is. Myself, I look only at the sections of the digest which interest me, but I have found your spinning posts because I have made a point of looking for them.

Publishing them on your blog and having them all in one place, may be a good way to go, but there is still the problem of making people aware of the blog, and of them then continuing to check in to read new posts. I guess if they are interested enough they will.

I'm not much help, am I? But, thank you for what you have done and the work you have put into getting the information out there onto the forum.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, here is a link to my blog.

http://jam2day.blogspot.com/

I haven't been writing in it much recently because I got sucked in to Knitting Paradise, and I've been writing here instead of there. There are still a lot of posts on the blog that are at least partly about spinning. There's also a lot about knitting, science fiction, fantasy, movies, TV, the Middle Ages, and a lot of other stuff. Since I cover several topics in each post, I put a little break in between subjects, so if you hit one you're not interested in, just skip down to the break.

There are also some free patterns up on the blog.

I'm still not sure about publishing the stuff I've already put up on my blog, too.

Let me know what you think, please.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

lostarts said:


> It's in the Main section. Search for "Spinning."
> 
> I've done three posts. Two of them start with "SPINNING BASICS:" The first is What Yarn Actually Is, and the second is Twist Direction. There's another one on fairy tales.
> 
> ...


I've been searching every day and not finding your posts. It turns out I have to scroll way down the page to find your post, as the search results are not chronological. For some reason I expected newest ones to be at the top.

I do appreciate you taking trouble, LostArts.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

painthoss said:


> I've been searching every day and not finding your posts. It turns out I have to scroll way down the page to find your post, as the search results are not chronological. For some reason I expected newest ones to be at the top.
> 
> I do appreciate you taking trouble, LostArts.


New posts go up chronologically, but as soon as someone posts a reply, that kicks it back to number one place, so they soon get out of order from when they were originally posted. The first one on spinning basics stayed near the beginning, but the second one was only seen by a few people, and then slid down past the first few pages.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

kiwirose said:


> Lostarts, I have read all your posts and you are doing a great job with them. Even though I have been spinning for many years, I still enjoy reading them and am never too experienced to learn something from them.
> 
> I think the main problem is that people are not seeing them in the same way they would if there was a section dedicated to Spinning in the Daily Digest. Yes, I have read the thread and understand why this is not an option, but I can't think of another way to make the posts stand out. I think people forget to look for the posts, maybe, or they just don't look at that particular section of the digest every day. Whereas, if there was a dedicated section as there is with Machine Knitting, it would be much more noticeable.
> 
> ...


This is all so true!
Lostarts, I'm sure your posts will inspire more members to think about getting into spinning.
Last night at our spinning group we got inot carding on drum carders. I took my ASHFORD WILD CARDER and another member took her FINE DRUM CARDER for the ladies to try. We all had a great evening with some really good results. 
This morning I random dyed three hanks of my own yarn in various colours. The two wool hanks turned out very well, but I am so disappointed my 250 gram hank of angora. I dyed it in teal, emerald and navy blue but as I hung the hank to dry, I see a small area in the hank that has not taken any colour so it is now going to have these white blotches throughout the knitting. I am really brassed off to say the least. It is the first time that this has happened as I am usually so careful making sure the dye has gone through the whole hank. Angora is a little more difficult to dye than wool. I am not going to overdye it as I really like the colours so am just hoping I can make it look as if it is meant to be like this!!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

lostarts said:


> New posts go up chronologically, but as soon as someone posts a reply, that kicks it back to number one place, so they soon get out of order from when they were originally posted. The first one on spinning basics stayed near the beginning, but the second one was only seen by a few people, and then slid down past the first few pages.


Thank you for explaining, I will remember to look for them.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Jomoyach said:


> Lostarts, I'm having difficulty finding your spin series. Will it now be in the new section called"other crafts"? Thanks.





painthoss said:


> I've been searching every day and not finding your posts. It turns out I have to scroll way down the page to find your post, as the search results are not chronological. For some reason I expected newest ones to be at the top.
> 
> I do appreciate you taking trouble, LostArts.


I mentioned in another post that all you have to do is go to Lostarts' profile by clicking on her name on her avatar; then click on "List" at the end of "Number of Topics Created." All topics she has created will be listed there, with the latest one being at the top of the list. You just click on the topic title, and it will take you there. You will know if she has started any new ones that you may have missed. It would probably be a good idea to check that list daily, or at least frequently, to see if you have missed any.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

heather.kearins said:


> This is all so true!
> Lostarts, I'm sure your posts will inspire more members to think about getting into spinning.
> Last night at our spinning group we got inot carding on drum carders. I took my ASHFORD WILD CARDER and another member took her FINE DRUM CARDER for the ladies to try. We all had a great evening with some really good results.
> This morning I random dyed three hanks of my own yarn in various colours. The two wool hanks turned out very well, but I am so disappointed my 250 gram hank of angora. I dyed it in teal, emerald and navy blue but as I hung the hank to dry, I see a small area in the hank that has not taken any colour so it is now going to have these white blotches throughout the knitting. I am really brassed off to say the least. It is the first time that this has happened as I am usually so careful making sure the dye has gone through the whole hank. Angora is a little more difficult to dye than wool. I am not going to overdye it as I really like the colours so am just hoping I can make it look as if it is meant to be like this!!


Here are photos of the said yarns drying.
You can see the white blotches in the angora yarn.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I never saw the one on twist direction, I had to search for it after reading on this thread. Thank you for posting all this info from a seasoned spinner, us newbe's need all the info we can get.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Jomoyach said:


> Lostarts, I'm having difficulty finding your spin series. Will it now be in the new section called"other crafts"? Thanks.





lostarts said:


> It's in the Main section. Search for "Spinning."
> 
> I've done three posts. Two of them start with "SPINNING BASICS:" The first is What Yarn Actually Is, and the second is Twist Direction. There's another one on fairy tales.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...Now I understand what Jomoyach was saying. I had not checked the Digest today. This is what I saw posted from Admin in the Main Section, topic "New Section: Crafts":

*I created a new section called Other Crafts.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-23-1.html

The section is for discussions and pictures related to sewing, felting, embroidery, cross stitch, and so on. Any crafts other than knitting and crochet.

So instead of hosting such topics in General Chit-Chat, we'll begin hosting them in their own dedicated section.
*

"Any other crafts other than knitting and crocheting"??? I wonder if he/she plans to start moving the Spinning threads. And I wonder if the new Spinning labeled posts have prompted this change? Or maybe it's just an attempt to clean up General Chit-Chat and not "Main." I mean, Spinning is basically a part of knitting and crocheting--the FIRST PART, so I doubt it'll be moved. But still, sure would be nice if it had its own section. Seems to me that knitting and crocheting could be separated, as well, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

The digest only has a few of the threads from each section in it. I don't think any of the spinning posts I've created have been in the digest.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

heather.kearins said:


> Here are photos of the said yarns drying.
> You can see the white blotches in the angora yarn.


Those are breathtaking! I love them all!

I usually try to take advantage of serendipitous accidents, but the white in the angora is really going to look like a mistake. You might have to go through the whole dye process over again to correct it, but I would think you'd only have to use one of the dye colors. Anything that will be less conspicuous than the white.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Those are breathtaking! I love them all!
> 
> I usually try to take advantage of serendipitous accidents, but the white in the angora is really going to look like a mistake. You might have to go through the whole dye process over again to correct it, but I would think you'd only have to use one of the dye colors. Anything that will be less conspicuous than the white.


I think you are right. Left like this I am going to hate looking at the white blotches. I will take it while it is still damp and try adding a little more of the emerald colour where it is needed. I am thinking that this could work and at least improve the end result.
Thankyou lostarts, you are full of good advise the everyone, including those of us who have been spinning and knitting for 20 years.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Hmmm...Now I understand what Jomoyach was saying. I had not checked the Digest today. This is what I saw posted from Admin in the Main Section, topic "New Section: Crafts":
> 
> *I created a new section called Other Crafts.
> 
> ...


I had noticed that, but I wasn't paying attention, and didn't realize that it was from Admin.

It seems like the new section would be the place for the spinning posts to be. It is a real section that shows up automatically (I think), so it seems the right place for it.

What does everybody think?


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

I went back to look for your 3 posts, again, and found them with a lot of searching. I gave up the first time after 6 pages. I was not going through over 1800 pages to find the post. They were wonderful posts, by the way, but boy I would rather they get posted under the new section. At least I know where to look. I'm not the most computer savy person. And I don't want to waste my time scrolling through a list of topics because maybe there is a posting. 
Lostarts , bless your heart for picking up the reins to the spinning discussions and information distribution, I hope it becomes easier to find the postings under "other crafts". Thank you.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> I mentioned in another post that all you have to do is go to Lostarts' profile by clicking on her name on her avatar; then click on "List" at the end of "Number of Topics Created." All topics she has created will be listed there, with the latest one being at the top of the list. You just click on the topic title, and it will take you there. You will know if she has started any new ones that you may have missed. It would probably be a good idea to check that list daily, or at least frequently, to see if you have missed any.


Thanks for repeating that, I had missed it.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

lostarts said:


> I had noticed that, but I wasn't paying attention, and didn't realize that it was from Admin.
> 
> It seems like the new section would be the place for the spinning posts to be. It is a real section that shows up automatically (I think), so it seems the right place for it.
> 
> What does everybody think?


If it will make the spinning posts easier to find, I'm all for it! Thanks again, LostArts.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Yeah, I know about that.
> 
> Right now, I'm in the middle of doing some spinning basics posts, and I have mentioned working with lively yarn, but this is a more advanced technique, so I haven't gotten far enough to cover this, and if I include it, it will be near the end of the series. It's not really a mainstream technique, especially from a historical standpoint.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to teach them, I was asking you about this.

I've had enough of this place, people are rude and judgemental. Thanks for the space.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

heather.kearins said:


> Here are photos of the said yarns drying.
> You can see the white blotches in the angora yarn.


Heather, your yarns are beautiful. I love the colour selections you have chosen.

I think lostarts is right in that you should try to apply a little of the correct dye colour to the white patch. I see you were going to try it so you may have done it by now. Whatever the result I think it would stand out less than the white.

Seeing your results makes me want to start dyeing again, but living in a motorhome makes it so awkward to do. It is just a lack of space which prevents me having the implements I need. I had to leave my dedicated dye pot behind. <sigh> Having my spinning wheel in here with most of my unspun wool and my drum carder in the truck, is almost overkill. DH is often asking if I really need the carder? What a silly question. One would think he would have stopped asking my now. :roll:


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

kiwirose said:


> Heather, your yarns are beautiful. I love the colour selections you have chosen.
> 
> I think lostarts is right in that you should try to apply a little of the correct dye colour to the white patch. I see you were going to try it so you may have done it by now. Whatever the result I think it would stand out less than the white.
> 
> Seeing your results makes me want to start dyeing again, but living in a motorhome makes it so awkward to do. It is just a lack of space which prevents me having the implements I need. I had to leave my dedicated dye pot behind. <sigh> Having my spinning wheel in here with most of my unspun wool and my drum carder in the truck, is almost overkill. DH is often asking if I really need the carder? What a silly question. One would think he would have stopped asking my now. :roll:


Hello kiwirose. Yes I did overdye those dreadful white blotches! I wet the whole hank again then gently poured the emerald dye colour over the places where colour was needed. I put the hank into an oven bag and used my old (only used for dying yarns) microwave for three or four minutes and the end result was perfect. I am now feeling good again!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> I wasn't trying to teach them, I was asking you about this.
> 
> I've had enough of this place, people are rude and judgemental. Thanks for the space.


I'm sorry. I didn't mean to be short or ignore you.

If you want to learn more about her techniques, maybe it would be good to check out her writing. Although I've read about it, and do have some academic knowledge of lively yarns and their uses, I don't have any real experience with it.

You should consult the information that Kathrine Alexander has released about this because she seems to be foremost in investigating the uses of overspun or over plied yarn.

I know that lively yarns are used in weaving seersucker, and they're part of why it's so crinkly. That's a traditional use for them, but the other uses you're talking about are newer and less well-publicised.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

heather.kearins said:


> Hello kiwirose. Yes I did overdye those dreadful white blotches! I wet the whole hank again then gently poured the emerald dye colour over the places where colour was needed. I put the hank into an oven bag and used my old (only used for dying yarns) microwave for three or four minutes and the end result was perfect. I am now feeling good again!


I will just bet you are. I am well aware of how your heart would have sunk when you saw the white patches, and after all the work you had put into the yarn. Such a relief that it has come up perfectly. I'm really happy for you.

You have jogged my memory (it is often absent these days ) mentioning the microwave. I have dyed that way before and I reckon I could do that in here. If I was careful about the wrapping of the wool it should not contaminate the microwave. 
Hmmmm.....


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't mean to be short or ignore you.
> 
> If you want to learn more about her techniques, maybe it would be good to check out her writing. Although I've read about it, and do have some academic knowledge of lively yarns and their uses, I don't have any real experience with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, but I've already taken her class twice. I love KA, the first time I took the class many years ago there was no realistic way that I was a competent enough spinner to have done so and she was extremely kind and generous to me in that class. Without it I would not have become an accomplished spinner and would not have gone on to study with others like Celia Quinn and Jennie Backridges and Margaret Stove. When I took the class the second time a few years ago I was much better in my abilities and far better able to work with the yarns as she teaches. It is the generosity of spirit and sharing of knowlege in the spinning community that we need so that newer spinners can strive to go beyond basic yarns.


----------



## MatMagdalena (Sep 2, 2013)

Is there a spinning group yet? Love the knitting group but I 'm a spinner as well! Thanks !


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

There's no real spinning section on KP, but we've started posting stuff to the "Other Crafts" section.


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

My daughter bought me as Ash ford traveler. I do love to spin but now run out of material fibers. I did like the merino silk blend the best. Now to make sure in the future to have enough fibers to spin to make a project to finish


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Barb Manitoba said:


> My daughter bought me as Ash ford traveler. I do love to spin but now run out of material fibers. I did like the merino silk blend the best. Now to make sure in the future to have enough fibers to spin to make a project to finish


It is hard to find spinning fibers in stores. And finding enough of a particular fiber to complete a project, especially if it is hand dyed, can be almost impossible. However, there are many online sites where you can purchase fiber. Etsey (not sure if that is the right spelling or not) has spinning fibers available. Many of the dyer/suppliers will make special orders for you if you contact them. One in particular is Greenwood Fibers. I really like her work. Also, Paradise Fibers, an online supplier, not an Etsey store, has a very nice selection of fibers.

The only problem with purchasing from an online source is knowing what the fiber will feel like if you have never handled any breed specific fibers. Different breeds of sheep produce different types of wool, and just like people, the hair within a family can vary from family member to family member, the wool of different types of sheep can vary widely. So, that said, if you contact a private supplier, talk to them about the wool. Find out what it feels like and what type of finished product you can expect from that particular wool. Or if possible, go to fiber fairs, touch, talk and learn as much about fiber as you can. You will be glad you did in the long run.


----------



## MatMagdalena (Sep 2, 2013)

I started spinning when a friend who spun lived in the apartment above my family in San Francisco. I used to go upstairs to visit while I was pregnant and the spinning she showed me was a revelation: I fell in love at once!

I started with an Ashford that my husband put together for me (Traveller?) and now have a Ladybug. Whatever I spun, I'd give away because I didn't knit or crochet. I wish I had some of my camel down plied with extra fine merino now that I've started knitting! As far as fibers, I spin everything but especially love alpaca and exotic fibers. Recently, I bought a takli, and am spinning cotton from punis. My weakness is color theory, and I usually ask others "what colors would look good plied with this?" There is so much to learn and I enjoy every bit of it! Such a peaceful and creative art form!

Please start a spinning group here!!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MatMagdalena said:


> I started spinning when a friend who spun lived in the apartment above my family in San Francisco. I used to go upstairs to visit while I was pregnant and the spinning she showed me was a revelation: I fell in love at once!
> 
> I started with an Ashford that my husband put together for me (Traveller?) and now have a Ladybug. Whatever I spun, I'd give away because I didn't knit or crochet. I wish I had some of my camel down plied with extra fine merino now that I've started knitting! As far as fibers, I spin everything but especially love alpaca and exotic fibers. Recently, I bought a takli, and am spinning cotton from punis. My weakness is color theory, and I usually ask others "what colors would look good plied with this?" There is so much to learn and I enjoy every bit of it! Such a peaceful and creative art form!
> 
> Please start a spinning group here!!


I have three Ashford wheels; a single treadle traditional, a single treadle traveller, a double treadle traveller. I also have a Schacht Ladybug. I prefer the Ladybug or the double treadle traveller. Do you find the Ladybug to be a nicer wheel to use than the Ashford. My first preference is the Ladybug.

I have just purchased some tops from a farm in Victoria; Merino, 21.5 microns and it it beautiful. I usually prepare my own wool from the fleece, washing it and combing it with mini wool combs - not the dog combs that some people use. I prefer combed fibre to carded fibre because the combing process removes all the debris from the fibre as well as the shorter, second cuts. I have both mini hand carders and the usual hand carders. I find the drum carders are a pain to set up and clean after use and they do not remove the debris or short fibres from the end product.

I have two corriedale fleece and one merino fleece in the back room waiting to be processed. The corriedale can tend to 'pill' due to the nature of the fibre but it is a favourite fibre of many spinners. Merino can be difficult to spin at times and does have a tendency to shrink.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

I would love to see a spinning section. I am a spinning only two years though. I started with a spindle and loved that and bought a Hansen Mini Spinner. I had problems with treadling. My recent spin I am knitting into a pair of socks and love the results. That was my goal in spinning was to spin thin enough for socks and to get the yardage I needed to knit a pair of socks.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

howesfam said:


> I would love to see a spinning section. I am a spinning only two years though. I started with a spindle and loved that and bought a Hansen Mini Spinner. I had problems with treadling. My recent spin I am knitting into a pair of socks and love the results. That was my goal in spinning was to spin thin enough for socks and to get the yardage I needed to knit a pair of socks.


Nice sock yarn! I'm impressed!

How could you have problems with treadling? It looks like the Hansen Mini Spinner is electric and a spindle doesn't have treadles.

I haven't been spinning a lot for a while and am thinking about trading my Majacraft Rose wheel plus accessories for a Louet Victoria wheel and doing more spinning than I have been. I have a lot of fiber that I haven't spun stored away and I might as well use it.

For anybody out there who's interested in spinning, but is having problems, you can always PM me here at KP.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Nice sock yarn! I'm impressed!
> 
> How could you have problems with treadling? It looks like the Hansen Mini Spinner is electric and a spindle doesn't have treadles.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment. I didn't mention I originally had an Ashford Traditional and it was a single treadle. I couldn't keep the wheel going and it hurt my hip. So I sold that and then tried Spindling. I love that and so the story continues.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Let me tell you what it's like to learn to spin.

I have a friend named Maude, and I kept telling her she would enjoy spinning and she said she wasn't interested.

Then one day I got a phone call from her and she said she'd visited a farm and the lambs were so cute that she bought a big batch of wool and wanted me to teach her to spin it.

I taught her the beginnings of spinning that day on my charka. She went out and bought an Ashford wheel and spun up a few bobbins. Then I went over to her place and showed her how to ply it.

She was amazed! She danced around her apartment yelling "I made real yarn!" No joke!

Then she asked me to teach her to knit so she could use all the beautiful new yarn she planned to make.

Well, she learned to knit, too, and although that was a while ago, still loves it.

I learned on a Navajo spindle, and went out and bought a wheel at the same time I moved into an apartment in a different area than I had been living in.

I was surprised to find that it was a very dusty apartment. I dusted regularly, but whole herds of dust bunnies showed up if I didn't dust thoroughly _every day!_

Then I went to my first Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival and bought a 2 pound bag of blue wool and finished up spinning the grey wool I had been working on. At that point, I was surprised to discover that all the dust in my apartment was now blue! That's where all the dust was coming from.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been spinning since 2009. Got a bonus at work and always wanted a spinning wheel and knew it would drive me crazy to have it in the house and not know how to use it. Then I realized that, if I spun the yarn myself, no one could duplicate what I knitted! Of course, it didn't stop me from buying yarn, too,,,


----------



## MatMagdalena (Sep 2, 2013)

howesfam said:


> I would love to see a spinning section. I am a spinning only two years though. I started with a spindle and loved that and bought a Hansen Mini Spinner. I had problems with treadling. My recent spin I am knitting into a pair of socks and love the results. That was my goal in spinning was to spin thin enough for socks and to get the yardage I needed to knit a pair of socks.


Beautiful yarn and knitting!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I tried spinning at the library where once a month members of the knitting club brought their spinning wheels. I was invited to try it, but resisted as I have arthritic ankles. Then one of the ladies came with some fibre she had picked "just for you"....so I gave it a try and was instantly hooked. I soon had an Ashford Traditional of my own, and then added an Ashford E-spinner as I can't spin for long periods with my wonky foot. I love them both, but the Traditional is my preferred wheel.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Did you know that there are electric spinning machines out there? Might be easier on your foot...


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Shimal said:


> Did you know that there are electric spinning machines out there? Might be easier on your foot...


Yes, thank you. My e-spinner is electric, and I don't need to use my foot at all. It works really well for me. Its just that there is something so satisfying in the rhythm of the pedal and the wheel which is not there for me when I use my e-spinner. Still I am very happy to have it and take pleasure in the yarn I can produce.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been spinning for over 30 years. I have four wheels, a Majacraft Suzi, Majacraft Little Gem, Lendrum and a Wee Peggy. I use my Wee Peggy for spinning demos (which I have been doing for over 20 years) at a local farm which does lambing days. For you in the UK if you saw Countryfile with Alastaire Cook then thats where I go. I belong to the Online Guild of Weavers, Spinners and Dyers and also run a spinning group. I cant remember what it was like not to spin.


----------



## MatMagdalena (Sep 2, 2013)

Gingamgal said:


> I'm curious how many of you spin, how you got started, what you spin on and what has been the best/worst part of your spinning experience.
> 
> I started in 2008 on a lark. A knitting friend took me to her favorite LYS and I saw all the lovely spinning fiber and couldn't stop touching it. That is when she told me she spun, and I was hooked. I took a 3 hour drop spindle class, and fell in love. It took me several weeks to finally spin yarn that I truly loved, but it was nice enough I used it to knit a lace shawl. Then my friend loaned me her Loett wheel while she was away for Christmas vacation, by the time she got back, I was spending as much as 8 hours at a time at the wheel. Now I would rather spin than knit, I knit because I need something to use up the yarn I spin so I can spin more yarn! Well you see how the cycle goes!
> 
> ...


So is there a separate "Spinning Paradise" or something on our digest here?!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

MatMagdalena said:


> So is there a separate "Spinning Paradise" or something on our digest here?!!


Yes, click on home link, scroll down to the link that says ,all forums, click on that, scroll down until you come to the Spinning, weaving dyeing forum, add it to the forums that you subscribe to.

See ya there!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm a developing spinner. I've been spinning about a year. I bought a Schacht Ladybug. My first 2 classes were really hard. I struggled with drafting and ended up with rope, instead of yarn. About the 3rd class, I started to catch on. I don't have a lot of time to spin, but I do find it very meditative. I just took a more advanced class and have taken my spinning up a notch. I look forward to putting a bit more time in my schedule for sitting at my wheel.

There is already a spinning section. It's called "Let's talk spinning, weaving and dying." The topic has been open for just a couple of months but there is a lot of useful information there.


----------

